#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-10
<pitti> Good morning
<jalcine> Morning, pitti
<jalcine> I'm heading to bed in an hour, though haha
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> Bonjour pitti , comment va tu ?
<jibel> *vas-tu
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien, et toi? j'ai eu une bonne we
<pitti> et je suis à maison a nouveau
<pitti> "à" nouveau, je crois
<jibel> pitti, super, ton voyage s'est bien passé ?
<jibel> pitti, correct, "à nouveau"
<pitti> oui, alors que il va neigé
<jibel> ah, pas de neige ici, il fait entre 5 et 10°C
<pitti> jibel: j'aime notre nouveaux bureaux, est-ce que tu le sais?
<pitti> err, "nouveau bureau", just one
<jibel> pitti, non, je connaissais les anciens, mais je ne suis pas encore allé dans les nouveaux
<pitti> tâche la plus difficile: acheter une carte postale :)
<dholbach> pitti, would Thursday be OK for you too?
<dholbach> jibel answered already
<pitti> dholbach: yeah, should work fine
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> and a hangout session, maybe some time in the European morning (maybe repeat it some time later on again?) would work? the rest of the time we'd spend in here(?) and answer questions and help out?
<dholbach> does that sound like a good plan?
<dholbach> if so, I'd start working on an announce
<pitti> hangout seems fairly unstable these days, but yes, we can try
<dholbach> I'll have didrocks in the morning hangout on Thursday, who wanted to talk about unity+automated tests on their end as well
<dholbach> hope that won't add up to confusions
<dholbach> but I guess it should be fine
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> I'm so looking forward to this :)
<dholbach> jibel, thanks a lot for updating RequiredTests
<pitti> let's see how many interested people turn up, indeed
<dholbach> yep :)
<jamespage> dholbach, updating the wiki now
 * dholbach hugs jamespage
<jibel> dholbach, yw
<h01ger> hi
<zyga> hi
<balloons> hello
<balloons> Noskcaj, howdy
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<balloons> how are you?
<Noskcaj> good, you?
<balloons> not too bad..
<balloons> working on testcases, per the usual.
<balloons> I'm excitied to see some uptake of autopilot
<Noskcaj> i should probably try and do some autopilot stuff, except i'm on xubuntu so things may get difficult
<balloons> Noskcaj, not neccessarily
<Noskcaj> and my VM's may not get enough ram
<balloons> I'd be happy to help go through a case with you
<balloons> you should be able to run and develop on your main desktop
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> what do i do/install
<balloons> well, the blog posts I wrote really do a nice job, if you haven't gone through them
<balloons> but you need "python-autopilot"
<Noskcaj> i will do that now
<balloons> once you go the basics, I can help you do a testcase for an app you like
<Noskcaj> ok, i may as well make an xchat one as it is a default program in xubuntu
 * balloons <3 xchat
<Noskcaj> have you heard any more about when gnobuntu becomes official? when that happens i can try and convince the zorin guy(s) to become an ubuntu project
<balloons> you'd have to take to jeremy about it
<balloons> however, 13.04 he wanted to have something I think
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i should know this, but where does that bzzr branch get put?
<balloons> the bzr branch that you pull?
<balloons> you can put it anywhere you like ;-)
<Noskcaj> i feel really, really stupid right now. i had installed bzr instad of downloading the branch. lol
<balloons> no worries
<balloons> just bzr branch
<balloons> that will get you fixed u
<balloons> *up
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> done
<balloons> kk -- let me know if you have any questions
<Noskcaj> k
<Noskcaj> ok, how would i launch xchat?
<balloons> ok, look at my firefox testcase
<balloons> you would reigster xchat via the xchat.desktop file
<balloons> then use start_app_window("xchat") in setup
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i will pit what i have so far on pastebin
<balloons> kk
<Noskcaj> http://pastebin.com/gqsi3KVj
<Noskcaj> will that get it opened?
<balloons> very close
<Noskcaj> ?
<balloons> AutopilotTestCase.register_known_application("xchat", "xchat.desktop", "xchat")
<balloons> it takes  three arguments
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons>     def register_known_application(cls, name, desktop_file, process_name):
<balloons>         :param name: The name to be used when launching the application.
<balloons>         :param desktop_file: The filename (without path component) of the desktop file used to launch the application.
<balloons>         :param process_name: The name of the executable process that gets run.
<Noskcaj> i will try and finish this later. i have to get ready for school now.
<Noskcaj> i will stay online
<balloons> kk
<balloons> ping whenever, I'll reply when I see it
<Noskcaj> balloons, any idea how we fix bug 1066223, i am finding it very annoying
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<balloons> Noskcaj, it's a geoip thing -- I had you check that via the online website right?
<Noskcaj> yep, worked fine. i only have the problem in kubuntu
<balloons> http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<balloons> and that doesn't show the issue..
<balloons> ?
<Noskcaj> exactly
<balloons> if not, then xnox would have to speak more to it.. but my guess is he will say the same thing, heh
<balloons> they should match
<Noskcaj> i thought so, very weird. we got an ubuntu-au guy to confirm it, i think he lived in queensland, so its most states
<xnox> Noskcaj: balloons: AU      -3455+13835     Australia/Adelaide      South Australia
<xnox> there is no Sydney, there is only Adelaide timezone
 * xnox hides
<xnox> in gtk ubiquity, we work around this by not actually printing the official name of the timezone.
<balloons> :-) I knew xnox knew the answer!
<Noskcaj> WTF?
<xnox> this is kind of similar to the bug 892370
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 892370 in OEM Priority Project "The time zone for China should default to Beijing not Shanghai (when offline)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892370
<xnox> well actually there is: AU      -3352+15113     Australia/Sydney        New South Wales - most locations
<xnox> I bet the drop down with timezone has Sydney as well.
<Noskcaj> so i have to manually choose it? xnox, the default for australia is still sydney. just it detects everyone as adelaide
<xnox> Noskcaj: it's irrelevant what you choose =) since the time is the same, but KDE frontend is confusingly is showing you an alphabetically sorted list of timezones applicable in that geoip location.
<Noskcaj> also why are places like currie on the timezone list? its still part of tasmainia essentially
<Noskcaj> xnox, ok?
<balloons> buongiorno letozaf_
<letozaf_> buongiorno balloons :)
<letozaf_> let's say it's buonasera now
<balloons> ahh..
<balloons> night I'm guessing
<xnox> Noskcaj: historical reasons, it probably got added to the zone.tab and stuff is never removed from zone.tab.... and these days they are reluctant to change anything in zone.tab as stuff might rely on it =/
<xnox> Noskcaj: "historical" can be read as "hysterical" as well.
<Noskcaj> ok xnox, i understand that
<letozaf_> yes it's nine o'clock in the evening :-D
<letozaf_> so you say buonasera
<balloons> anyways, I trust you are well
<balloons> I'm still working on the test case changes you did
<balloons> and Noskcaj has started on an autopilot case ;-)
<letozaf_> oh did could he do the gaps I could not do ?
<letozaf_> oops
<letozaf_> I meant could he do the gaps I could not do ?
<letozaf_> I mean the assertions
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, what? i am "making" a xchat testcase, it will not end well
<balloons> letozaf_, lol.. no he's working on his own
<balloons> I have to ask thomi about the gaps
<balloons> he'll be on soon
<letozaf_> ok :)
<letozaf_> should I try another autopilot test meanwhile ?
<letozaf_> I will leave the gaps :-D
<balloons> yes, go for it
<letozaf_> can I chose or do you prefer to give me one ?
<balloons> you should choose
<balloons> pick something you like
<letozaf_> ok
<letozaf_> balloons: the Automated Testing Hackfest does it go on the whole day ? I see no time indicated...
<balloons> letozaf_, yes it does
<balloons> although there will be an on-air portion
<balloons> that hasn't been scheduled that I can see yet
<balloons> I think it might be early UTC
<balloons> morning for you
<letozaf_> pitty :(
<letozaf_> It's not fair, I should move to the US so I do not miss this nice things :-D
<letozaf_> (I was joking obviously) :-b
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> the guys doing the on-air bit are in Europa
<balloons> but it will be recorded, so you can watch at your leisure
<Noskcaj> balloons, what time, i may be able to be on for part of it?
<letozaf_> oh good!
<balloons> Noskcaj, not sure yet
<balloons> they are offline atm
<Noskcaj> candence 2 is very buggy (6 bugs in 2 tests). at least some will be fixed soon.
<balloons> finding bugs can be considered a good thing :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i know, but that is a lot for 2 tests
<letozaf_> balloons: what if in a testcase you have to enter the user's password to perform a test, I mean in autopilot I can enter mine, but if another person runs the test it will fail
<balloons> ohh.. well, you don't want to embed a password
<letozaf_> no but is there another way ?
<balloons> well, you must need superuser privileges for it?
<balloons> is that why you need the password or ?
<letozaf_> yes I chose gome-terminal and if you launch sudo apt-get update,  then you need to enter a password
<balloons> ahh, got it
<balloons> well, heh, you can issue that command without going through the terminal
<balloons> what are you attempting to test?
<balloons> perhaps it's just not the right way tot test it
<letozaf_> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1422/info
<letozaf_> Test-case name: gnometerminal/ter-001
<letozaf_> maybe I could use another command..
<letozaf_> one that does not need sudo
<balloons> ohh yes
<balloons> that's just some basic terminal commands
<balloons> the commands aren't important, so, sure
<letozaf_> ok
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-11
<SergioMeneses> morning guys!
<phillw> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> phillw, balloons all testcases are here http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/246/builds/27866/testcases I have finished them in this moment
<SergioMeneses> phillw, balloons if you have any advice please let me know :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I don't use gnome/unity but look forward to using them as starter for the lubuntu applications :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, about the unity test, it was a mistake xD but I dont know how remove it
<phillw> SergioMeneses: what part of it is wrong?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, the unity lenses tests doesnt belong  to "testcases for hardware", I wanted to remove it but I dont know how
<SergioMeneses> testsuite desnt have the option "remove testcases" or something like that
<phillw> SergioMeneses: leave a ping for balloons - he wrote it :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, sure :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I've marked it as Disabled... it seems to have gone from the list :)
<balloons> ohh your in here
<phillw> hi balloons :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, perfect! thanks for your help ;)
<balloons> pitti, jibel what time do you think the on-air testing event will happen on thursday?
<balloons> dholbach says I can pin you down on it :-p
<pitti> balloons: I thought the event would happen all day?
<balloons> pitti, yes, but I thought there was an on-air portion.. or you going to stream that all day? ;-)
<pitti> hm, I thought I'd hang out here all day and help people with their tests etc.
<pitti> (hangout doesn't currently work anyway)
<pitti> I get muted after a minute or so, seems to happen to a lot of popel
<pitti> people
<jibel> balloons, talking to myself will probably not be a lot of fun ;)
<balloons> pitti, glad it's not just me getting muted.. randomly when I try and talk, I get muted, then the audio is lost from everyone
<jibel> balloons, yeah, killing pulseaudio usually fixes the problem for me
<balloons> ahh
<dholbach> jamespage, thanks for bringing it up!
<jamespage> dholbach, hey - np
<dkessel> hello, does anybody know at which time the automated testing hackfest will start on thursday?
<Noskcaj> i'm assuming either balloons or phillw know
<balloons> dkessel, hello.. the hackfest is going on throughout the day
<balloons> the on-air portion will also have folks on it for the daylight hours of UTC
<balloons> so something like 900 UTC to 1700 UTC is my guess..
<balloons> however, people will be in this IRC room answering questions and hacking away
<phillw> balloons: has there been an announcement made? If so, I've missed it :/
<balloons> phillw, ohh.. well, heh, I posted to g
<balloons> but you know what, nothing has hit the list
<balloons> whoopsie
 * balloons goes to fix
<phillw> balloons: can you also amend the topic so people know whats happening :)
<Noskcaj> if this is hacking shouldn't backtrack be running it?
<balloons> :-) ty
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol
<balloons> not that kind of hacking
<phillw> thnx :)
<Noskcaj> i know, speaking of that. do you know what the backtrack irc channel is?
<balloons> #backtrack?
<balloons> no idea
<dkessel> balloons: thanks for the info. as i just took a day off of work for this, i guess i will just try to be here during the normal working hours ;)
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: "Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Raring Cadence week 2 is live:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Raring/Week2 | Automated Testing Hacking Day 13 Dec, in #ubuntu-quality, all day"
<balloons> dkessel, gotcha
<balloons> well, please do feel free to ping myself, jibel, pitti and dholbach
<balloons> those three will be doing autopkg work and helping people out to do the same
<balloons> I'll probably be messing around with autopilot and helping folks out in that area
<balloons> doesn't mean you can't ask questions now of course :-)
<Noskcaj> guys, the ubuntu daily is a bit messed up in general. e.g. installer is a rectangle(no curved corners), it appears you cant type you details/username in and the nstall progress bar is gone. please confirm?
<letozaf_> I'm testing the ARM image and I'm stuck with a bug at the beginning during manual partitioning, I haven't gone further to tell
<balloons> brb
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, is that bug 1084729 or a new one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084729 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual partitioning fails to create a partition table" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084729
<letozaf_> Noskaj: no mine is different
<letozaf_> I was trying to install on a USB key without a partition table
<letozaf_> see bug 1089090
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089090 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partitioning does not work correclty during install of Raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089090
<Noskcaj> interesting
<letozaf_> :)
<balloons> so, it won't make a partition table for you>
<balloons> even if you manually partition and do it?
<letozaf_> no, the partition table is created
<letozaf_> when I add a new partition
<letozaf_> Ubiquity proposes the entire USB Key
<letozaf_> I change the size from 16009 MB to 8000 MB
<letozaf_> confirm
<letozaf_> but it creates a partition of 16009MB even
<letozaf_> if I changed the size of the partition
<balloons> AHH!
<balloons> got it
<balloons> that's not good
<letozaf_> :)
<letozaf_> no not good!
<letozaf_> Noskaj: I am installing today's ARM image and I did not have problems inserting details/username, progress bar is there too
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, must be amd64 only or x86 based only
<Noskcaj> could also be from Vbox
<letozaf_> ah ok!
<Noskcaj> also i will be able to test arm after Christmas, i am getting a hiapad hi802
<letozaf_> looks like a nice toy :)
<letozaf_> let me know how it works :)
<Noskcaj> toy? its faster than  my laptop and i think my mums i5 laptop
<letozaf_> I didn't mean it was slow :) I alway call devices I like to "play" with "nice toys" :-D
<letozaf_> when I try new devices, I have fun and so I call them toys :-d
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, very true
<letozaf_> :-D
<letozaf_> yeah
<balloons> too funny
<letozaf_> balloons: what the toy thing ?
 * phillw that wasn't toooo bad :)
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-12
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> salut jibel
<jibel> pitti, I restarted lot of autopkgtest jobs that failed with a hashsum mismatch during the package index update
<pitti> jibel: cheers
<pitti> argh, I hope one day we'll find a solution for this
<jibel> pitti, and it happens rather frequently with adt
<smartboyhw> balloons, whenever you are here: PING me please:P
<dholbach> pitti, should apport work on armhf now? like catch crashes and everything?
<pitti> dholbach: Jein
<pitti> dholbach: apport should always have caught them
<pitti> dholbach: but errors.ubuntu.com doesn't yet know about armhf retracers yet, that's what I've been working on since yesterday
<pitti> dholbach: if you modify /etc/apport/crashdb.conf and send them to Launchpad, they will get retraced now
<dholbach> I had rhythmbox crash on a nexus7, but don't have anything in /var/crash
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I have a question: Why do you guys put the Docs Jam and the Automated Testing Hacking Day in the same day???
<pitti> dholbach: "status apport" -> running?
<dholbach> no, doesn't seem to be running
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I guess it's because different people planned different things
<dholbach> smartboyhw, let's see how much overlap we're going to have between the two groups
<dholbach> smartboyhw, also there'll be two more automated testing hack fests this cycle
<dholbach> pitti, it doesn't seem to be running
<pitti> dholbach: perhaps they disabled it in /etc/default/apport, as we don't have armhf retracing anyway
<dholbach> it's enabled in /etc/default/apport
<dholbach> "sudo restart apport" gives me no apport process either
<pitti> hm, then perhaps /etc/init/apport.conf is disabled?
<pitti> dholbach: it's not a process
<pitti> cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<pitti> if that is "|/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c", then it is running
<pitti> if it is "core", it's not
<dholbach> daniel@nexus7:~$ cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<dholbach> |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c
<dholbach> daniel@nexus7:~$
<dholbach> still no crash file though
<pitti> so if rb crashes, it should have left at least some trace in /var/log/apport.log
<dholbach> there's no /var/log/apport.log
<pitti> sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$'
<pitti> does that create a log and a .crash?
<dholbach> nope
<pitti> hm; I guess I'll reinstall my nexus with the current raring image and see what's happening
<jibel> looks like core dump is disabled on the nexus7
<jibel> I've set core_pattern to /tmp/core.%e.%p.%h.%t
<jibel> then as a normal user ulimit -c unlimited
<jibel> and  sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$'
<jibel> that should produce a file /tmp/core.sh.*
<jibel> and there is nothing, while it works on a my desktop
<dholbach> pitti, jibel: <janimo> dholbach, I don't see anything in the ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 package that would disable core
<dholbach> (I talked to the guys in #ubuntu-arm about it)
<pitti> my install just finished; the on screen keyboard doesn't work for the wifi password, though :(
<pitti> nor does my USB one; argh
<dholbach> pitti, that's weird - I had that happen to me a couple of installs ago, but it worked in the one I did yesterday
<dholbach> maybe the #ubuntu-arm guys have a workaround
<pitti> ah, a reboot worked
<plars> jamespage: question about the ceph tests... we seem to be getting some occasional failures with them, but not always.  See https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/raring-server-i386-smoke-ceph/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/clientlogs/utah-1749-raring-server-i386_ceph.run_2012-12-10_08-12-08.yaml/*view*/
<dholbach> pitti, <Laney> apparently core dumps are disabled in the kernel
<dholbach> (from #ubuntu-arm)
<pitti> dholbach: ah, thanks
<dholbach> pitti, laney is going to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Noskcaj> i have givenn up on making an xchat autopilot test but i will poost it on pastebin for if someone wants to finish it (it is intened for xubuntu)
<jibel> Noskcaj, why did you give up?
<Noskcaj> jibel, A: i didn't know what we are mant to test, B: i would have to open a the guest account back up then use it for an hour or two
<Noskcaj> i.e. cant be bothered
<Noskcaj> also it only would really work for xubuntu
<jibel> Noskcaj, ah ok, I was wondering if it was because of autopilot or something else.
<Noskcaj> http://pastebin.com/7BZCEzx9 if anyone wats to finish it
<Noskcaj> so has the "hackfest" started yet?
<balloons> ohh.. I missed noskcaj
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey hey
<SergioMeneses> how are you?
<SergioMeneses> I have read marinna's email :S
<balloons> not too bad
<balloons> just looking over some of the outstanding testcase tasks
<balloons> yourself/
<balloons> phillw, I pinged you back on an email I just found that got filed into the rubbish bin
<balloons> sorry mate
 * balloons note he does NOT in fact have a filter for phillw -> trash
<phillw> lol
<phillw> Okies, I'll have a look in a while... just sorting out a replacement printer for my Dad's company.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, balloons sounds good
<SergioMeneses> can I help you balloons ?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sure
<balloons> So, we have a few testcases that need some love
<balloons> aka, they need touched up,or just plain re-written
<balloons> namely, the live session, usb persistence, netboot testcases
<balloons> I can link you
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1303/info
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1452/info
<balloons> if your interested, I can detail more ;-)
<phillw> balloons: looking good :) hoping to get my VM's re-installed tomorrow so I can get back to testing and writing application test cases.
<balloons> phillw, excellent
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect! can you send me an email with all information?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, certainly
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-13
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> test hacking day!
<pitti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-December/000999.html
<elfy> morning pitti
<pitti> hey elfy
<jibel> good morning!
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> guten Morgen pitti
<jibel> ready to hack?
<pitti> oui, je suis!
<jibel> great!
<jibel> So, I did a little count this morning
<jibel> I checked https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/
<jibel> and there are 63 packages with tests and 11 of them are failing
<jibel> let see how much we can add or fix in a day
<pitti> I want to work on some failing ones today
<pitti> and I'm happy to review/test/sponsor contributor tests
<jibel> pitti, which failing package will you start with?
<jibel> I can give a try at update-manager
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-update-manager
<jibel> from the log there is only 1 failing test, looks like a low hanging fruit
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-update-manager/44/ARCH=i386,label=adt/artifact/results/dsc0t-nose-tests-stdout
<jibel> perfect for me :)
<jibel> I'll file a bug first for this failure
<pitti> jibel: it's not quite that simple, I'm afraid; it fails with two different missing packages on i386/amd64
<pitti> but it might still be simple after all, I haven't looked into it yet
<jibel> pitti, right, never underestimate mvo's code ;)
<jibel> I filed bug 1089793
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089793 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "testOriginMatcherWithVersionInUpdatesAndSecurity failed withAssertionError: None == None : no package 'ecryptfs-utils' installed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089793
<jibel> so now, I'll prepare a fresh testing environment with prepare-testbed from lp:auto-package-testing
<jibel> $ ./bin/prepare-testbed amd64
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hallo dholbach
<dholbach> happy automated testing day!
<pitti> happy hacking day! /me gets his axe
<dholbach> :-)
<jibel> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> pitti, jibel: at 9 UTC I'm going to interview didrocks for the ubuntudev hangout when do you think we should do a automated testing hangout?
<pitti> I can do a hangout for about 1 minute
<pitti> then google mutes me
<jibel> dholbach, anytime is good
<dholbach> pitti, wow
<jibel> pitti, did you try the nexus with android
<jibel> ?
<dholbach> is that on raring? :-(
<dholbach> that sucks
<pitti> yes, on raring; not sure whether that matters
<pitti> jibel: I guess I could kill raring on the nexus and install android, yes
<jibel> we did hangout with didrocks for hours
<dholbach> it was similar when I interviewed Laney - but it wasn't after 1 minute, but 3 times in a 1h hangout
<jibel> I also must set g+ hangout preferences to low bandwidth despite I have a 100Mbps connection
<pitti> did anyone try killing pulse before, or something like that?
<pitti> I'm going to look at the eternal udisks2 hang
<dholbach> maybe somebody else could later on demo a few things?
<dholbach> it might be good to have a bit of a schedule and if we could do something in the European start of the day and maybe something in the US start of the day
<pitti> jibel: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests to grab udisks2, and noted you down for update-manager
<jibel> pitti, ack
<jibel> so it's interesting, adt-run fails when running update-manager tests from the source tree when it runs dh_auto_build
<jibel> it uses the wrong version of python, despite the override in the rules file
<pitti> err, not amused; running the udisks Luks tests causes a kernel oops
<jibel> ah, that explains the test hangs forever
<pitti> I'll check if it also happens in kvm
<jtaylor> is there a time limit on how long autopkgtests can run?
<jtaylor> e.g. is 8 hours too much?
<pitti> I'd say yes; there is only so much capacity we have in teh DC
<jtaylor> there should probably be a restriction specifier for slow tests?
<jtaylor> so that one can run those less often
<jtaylor> in dep8
<pitti> autopkgtest defaults to a timeout of 2.7 h (10.000 s) for tests
<pitti> that does not include the build though, if you have a test with build-needed
<pitti> jtaylor: well, we can't run them less often -- they need to run on each package and dependency upload, otherwise they wouldn't do what we want them to do (prevent regressions from landing in ubuntu)
<pitti> jtaylor: perhaps you can disable some very expensive tests for dep8, and then they can run manually every now and then?
<jtaylor> couldn't you run the fast tests on every change and the slow test once a week if there was a change?
<pitti> we don't have that kind of smarts ATM
<jtaylor> or at certain milestone points
<jtaylor> jenkins can do that easily
<pitti> wel, not in ADT; we can run them as a different kind of test
<pitti> right
<dkessel> good morning
<dkessel> i want to help with the simple compile/link/run tests
<dkessel> i'm starting at the top of the list, libatk-dev
<pitti> dkessel: great!
<jibel> pitti, dholbach and all, I created http://pad.ubuntu.com/testing-hackfest-20121213 to keep track of our progress
<pitti> ah, so we won't use the wiki page?
<jibel> it's more dynamic and easier to use for the day, then we'll update the wiki page for history
<pitti> ack
<jibel> mvo, about bug 1089808, I can just remove the dh_auto_build call from the override in debian/rules, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089808 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "debian/rules build failed with ImportError: No module named DistUtilsExtra.command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089808
<mvo> jibel: let me check
<mvo> jibel: yeah, that should be ok
<dkessel> i am trying to follow the steps on http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<dkessel> if i run
<dkessel> bzr branch ubuntu:libatk1.0-dev
<mvo> jibel: are you on it or should I just do it and upload?
<dkessel> i get: ERROR: no branch: »bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu/libatk1.0-dev/
<jibel> mvo, I was about to do it, but go for it
<jibel> dkessel, I think it's bzr branch ubuntu:atk1.0
<jibel> dkessel, atk1.0 is the source package for libatk1.0-dev
<dkessel> oh, right
<jibel> according to apt-cache showsrc libatk1.0-dev
<dkessel> thx
 * dkessel takes notes on new commands :)
<jibel> mvo, I'm on bug 1089793, you can save an upload if you wait a bit.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089793 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "testOriginMatcherWithVersionInUpdatesAndSecurity failed withAssertionError: None == None : no package 'ecryptfs-utils' installed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089793
<mvo> jibel: sure, I will just commit
<mvo> jibel: and wait for your ack
<mvo> jibel: so just to double check, its calling py2 even when run with --with=python3?
<jibel> mvo, yes
<mvo> jibel: ok, commited
<jibel> mvo, we had a similar issue last week with unity and fixed it with the same override http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/unity-scope-gdrive/trunk/view/head:/debian/rules
<jibel> mvo, does apt always re-reads dpkg-status when Cache.open() is called?
<jibel> mvo, I'm on test_update_origin.py in update-manager
<jibel> this test testOriginMatcherWithVersionInUpdatesAndSecurity
<jibel> these lines (105-122) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429365/
<jibel> and pkg._pkg.current_ver is always None, despite the record is set to 'installed' in dpkg status
<mvo> jibel: it should be
 * mvo scratches head
<dholbach> jibel, awesome
<dholbach> pitti, didrocks used his tablet for the hangout as well :)
<didrocks> well, the sound is cutting down on my laptop machine after a minute in a hangout for some unknown reason, so yeah, have to use a tablet :)
<pitti> yeah, same for me
<didrocks> weird that not everyone is impacted
<dholbach> didrocks, laney had a similar problem on tuesday, but it wasn't after a minute - "just" 3 times in an one hour hangout
<didrocks> 20 minutes in a average is 20 times better! :-)
<didrocks> quite reliably under a minute here :/
<didrocks> s/in a/on a/
<dholbach> I'm not impacted as I'm still on quantal on my laptop :)
<dholbach> I know, cheating, I know :-P
<didrocks> dholbach: and you tell that without being ashamed of it? :-)
<didrocks> I see, I see ;)
<dholbach> I use raring elsewhere :)
<didrocks> heh
<jibel> mvo, I did the following test http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429399/  and current_ver is always None, any idea?
<mvo> jibel: give me some minutes, I should have this ready in a bit
<mvo> jibel: eh, I mean, I should be able to look in a bit, just need to finish a mail
<smartboyhw> Hi guys: Automated testing hacking right?
<pitti> hello smartboyhw; yes
<smartboyhw> pitti, OK so what can I hack?
<pitti> smartboyhw: if you want to start with something small, I guess adding a compile/link/run autopkgtest to a library is a good start
<pitti> smartboyhw: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests for a list of library packages that need one
<smartboyhw> pitti, OK
<pitti> let me remove the ones which got tests in the meantime
<pitti> ok, done
<pitti> I dropped the libs which have tests from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests and removed stale locks
<mvo> jibel: hm, could that be that there is simply the "Architecture:" missing? that is fixed in current trunk
<pitti> dkessel: so you are working on libatk, right?
<pitti> dkessel, smartboyhw: if you "grab" a package, please note so on http://pad.ubuntu.com/testing-hackfest-20121213, so that we avoid overlapping
<mvo> jibel: I think thats it, I can upload and it should be green again, the fix is in trunk but not uploaded
<jibel> mvo, that's it
<dkessel> pitti: yes, libatk
 * jibel hugs mvo
<mvo> jibel: cool, I will upload then
<dkessel> pitti: i tried, but i can't access it - "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
 * mvo hugs jibel back :)
<pitti> dkessel: ah, odd; anyway, I'll add a note for you
<pitti> dkessel: this should work though standard SSO
<pitti> jibel: edit wars!
<dkessel> pitti: not for me - tried logging out and in again... don't have any problems accessing e.g. launchpad...
 * mvo hugs jibel again, just because
<dkessel> i get an exception in adt-run when running my test with it: http://pastebin.com/DewiGnWd
<pitti> it's trying to call /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic
<pitti> dkessel: please sudo apt-get install pbuilder
<pitti> it's recommended by autopkgtest, apparently you disabled recommends in apt?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, you're using -classic as well? I have to use that for using some options that are display in --help by unimplemented in other flavors
<pitti> didrocks: it's what autopkgtest calls
<didrocks> ok, so we are aligned on that at least :)
 * pitti uploads an udisks2 which should avoid the kernel crash and succeed again
<didrocks> pitti: hum, nice crash. I was telling: this is what I use in my cowbuilder to prepare the source package, but as the other build-deps or maybe not available, I'm doing it with --force-version and --continue-fail
<pitti> I looked ath the software-center failures a while ago, and it seems there's a gazillion different failures; both due to real bugs, and also some because of the test environment
<pitti> mvo: ^ does it make sense to fix those, or will s-c be obsoleted by the unity dash soon anyway?
<dkessel> pitti: apt-cache show autopkgtest says "Recommends: apt-utils" for me... not pbuilder. this is on precise...
<mvo> pitti: it will be obsoleted, but I guess its still worth exploring, let me create a VM for it - raring I assume?
<pitti> mvo: right
 * mvo run ./bin/prepare-testbed
<pitti> mvo: but I figure you can reproduce most of the failures by simply calling debian/tests/whatever locally
<pitti> dkessel: ooh
<pitti> dkessel: I'm afraid autopkgtest is fairly buggy on precise still
<pitti> dkessel: so you might want to run prepare-testbed and run the full test in kvm
<mvo> pitti: interessting, its doing ok for me, the testsuite is run before each upload but maybe my box is the only system :/
<pitti> dkessel: and for the first test you can just call debian/tests/yourtestname and ensure that succeeds, doesn't print out anything on stderr, and exits with 0
<pitti> mvo: in fact, it seems the recent runs fail even before that
<pitti> mvo: a while ago the tests actually ran, with two dozen errors
<pitti> now it just says "please run sudo update-apt-xapian-index", and then aborts
<smartboyhw> pitti, I might try libatk1.0-dev
<pitti> smartboyhw: dkessel is working on that one
<pitti> smartboyhw: see http://pad.ubuntu.com/testing-hackfest-20121213
<smartboyhw> pitti, ok let me choose another one
<pitti> smartboyhw: gdk-pixbuf perhaps, or pango?
<pitti> hang on, pango ought to have one already
<pitti> ah, it's missing an XS-Testsuite: header; I'll fix that
<smartboyhw> pitti, uh is there anyone who are working on libarchive-dev?
<pitti> smartboyhw: we have one already, see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/
 * pitti updates wiki page
<smartboyhw> pitti, please update:(
<pitti> done
<dkessel> pitti: i have run the test already and verified the results. now i am stuck on how to run my local branch on the testbed
<pitti> dkessel: did you run "prepare-testbed -r raring" already?
<dkessel> do i just have to run that from the package source directory?
<jibel> dkessel, no, first branch the project auto-package-testing: bzr branch lp:auto-package-testing
<dkessel> pitti: ^
<jibel> dkessel, then cd auto-package-testing
<jibel> dkessel, and prepare a test environment with:
<smartboyhw> pitti, well then: How about libsecret-1-dev?
<dkessel> jibel: ok, i did the preparation steps yesterday
<pitti> smartboyhw: sounds good! I'll make a note in the pad
<smartboyhw> pitti, :)
<jibel> dkessel, ok, did you upload a branch with your tests on bzr or its on your local disk?
<dkessel> jibel: i have done the preparation, but how do i run my test for libatk on it?
<dkessel> oh. on my local disk
<pitti> dkessel: push it to LP under e. g. lp:~dkessel/ubuntu/raring/atk1.0/autopkgtest
<pitti> dkessel: and then you can call run-adt-test -r raring -b lp:~dkessel/ubuntu/raring/atk1.0/autopkgtest
<pitti> dkessel: sorry, run it like that to avoid building the package again:
<pitti> run-adt-test -r raring -b lp:~dkessel/ubuntu/raring/atk1.0/autopkgtest atk1.0
<pitti> (this is all in the documentation, btw)
<jibel> dkessel, or you can start the VM with: ./bin/run-adt-test -kl
<jibel> this will start the test env and log you in
<jibel> then copy your files from your local drive
<jibel> we should definitely add an option to copy local tests or use any VCS
<pitti> yeah, that'd be convenient
<dkessel> pitti: ./bin/run-adt-test -r raring -b lp:~dkessel/ubuntu/raring/atk1.0/autopkgtest atk1.0 fails with: ./bin/run-adt-test: 2: /home/daniel/workspace/auto-package-testing/bin/../etc/config: distro-info: not found
<pitti> dkessel: ah, please instaoo the "distro-info" package
<pitti> "install"
<jibel> dkessel, it is documented here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/view/head:/doc/USAGE.md
<dkessel> jibel: thanks. i read http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html and that is missing distro-info
<dkessel> jibel: if run-adt-test just outputs "2012-12-13 12:24:06: Info: Cleaning up " - does that mean the test has completed without errors?
<pitti> check "echo $?", it should be 0
<jibel> dkessel, if it's all you got from the run it's suspicious
<pitti> err yes, it should certainly output two screenfuls of pages before that
<jibel> dkessel, what's the full output, and yeah return status as pitti said
<dkessel> jibel, pitti: that is the full output....
<jibel> dkessel, can you run again with -d and paste the output
<jibel> ?
<dkessel> apperently, it tries to load the image from /tmp. well - i rebooted since yesterday ;) ok, i rerun the prepare step.... but maybe it should fail with an error if it does not find the image ;)
<jibel> dkessel, right, could you file a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing please ?
<jibel> you can change the location of the image cache in the config file.
<smartboyhw> pitti, a question: Would it be easier for me to use the tests available originally in libsecret?
<jibel> mvo, should apt-clone testsuite run as root or normal user?
<pitti> smartboyhw: if you can convince the upstream tests to run against the installed library instaed of the ones in the source tree, that's ideal of course
<pitti> smartboyhw: but that is orthogonal to adding a compile/link/run test, so you might want to do both (one debian/tests/upstream and a debian/tests/compile)
<smartboyhw> pitti, ok
<pitti> smartboyhw: but as long as the upstream tests run during the package build, they are not really that important to be run again in autopkgtest
<pitti> it cannot hurt of course, so if you can make it work easily, please do :)
<dkessel> jibel: i filed bug 1089885
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089885 in Auto Package Testing "run-adt-test silently fails when test image is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089885
<jibel> dkessel, thanks
<smartboyhw> pitti, sorry for asking (quite stupid): So in http://people.gnome.org/~stefw/libsecret-docs/c-examples.html#c-schema-example it says I need to have a header..... so I need to create another header right?
<jibel> update-manager is green again \o/
<pitti> smartboyhw: no, I don't think you'll need that for a simple compile test; this isn't installed anywhere
<smartboyhw> pitti, then I need my OWN schema......
 * smartboyhw does not know how to do it....Beginner C guy here 
 * jibel -> lunch
<pitti> jibel: enjoy! I guess you won't need the intro session :)
<pitti> dholbach: ok, I have an intro prepped
<pitti> jibel: udisks is green again, too!
<pitti> ♩ another one bites the dust ♫ ♬
<pitti> grabbing u-d-common next
<dkessel> pitti: libakt's debian/control said i should edit debian/control.in instead... so i did that - now run-adt test fails with: "no such directory: ./debian/control"
<pitti> dkessel: that's right, you need to edit debian/control.in and then run "debclean"
<pitti> dkessel: hm, does debian/control exist?
<dkessel> pitti: ... and then commit and push again i guess
<pitti> right
<pitti> but ensure that the XS- header is in debian/control as well; debclean should do that, and then you should see it in bzr diff
<pitti> ATTENTION PLEASE
<pitti> I prepared a short intro about today's hackfest; for those who know about autopkgtest or are already knee-deep in it this won't be of much use, but if we have any newcomers here I'll do it now as dholbach announced in his blog
<pitti> so can you please wave if you are here for the hackfest?
 * dkessel (needlessly) waves :)
 * pitti hugs dkessel
<pitti> smartboyhw as well, but he's also already working on a test
<pitti> ok, so let's cut this short
<pitti> dkessel, smartboyhw: I just want to ensure that you have all the links
<pitti> this document describes all the details about how to create and run tests, including a detailled example of a compile/link/run library test:
<pitti> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<pitti> If you create a test, I suggest that for the first iterations you just run the debian/tests/yourtestname script on your local machine until that succeeds. Once it does, you need to run the test in a virtual machine, to ensure that it also works in that environment and you specified all necessary test dependencies.
<pitti> If you start working on a package, please add a note to our coordination pad, to avoid stepping on each other's toes:
<pitti>   http://pad.ubuntu.com/testing-hackfest-20121213
<pitti> and finally, you can see the current tests and their status here:
<pitti>   https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/
<pitti> *tock tock*, is this thing on?
<dkessel> yup
<dkessel> smartboyhw - can you access http://pad.ubuntu.com/testing-hackfest-20121213 ?
<dkessel> becaus i can't
<mvo> jibel: \o/
 * dkessel waits.... and waits...
<dkessel> how can i stop the test image from upgrading the kernel each time it starts?
<pitti> there's no switch for that, I'm afraid
<pitti> it's an unfortunate day, it seems we didn't get fresh cloud images today
<smartboyhw> dkessel, hmm i can:P
<dkessel> pitti: :( hm, i did debclean, commit and push - and it still complains about missing "debian/control" when i run: ./bin/run-adt-test -r raring -b lp:~dkessel/ubuntu/raring/atk1.0/autopkgtest
<pitti> dkessel: right, so do you have a debian/control ?
<pitti> (in your source package branch)
<pitti> dkessel: what's the branch you pushed this to?
<pitti> I'll have a look on LP
<pitti> oh, got it, https://code.launchpad.net/~d-kessel/ubuntu/raring/atk1.0/autopkgtest
<pitti> ok, the file is there
 * pitti runs it himself
<smartboyhw> pitti, hmm is there more easier packages to work with autopkgtest? I found this one quite hard, if I were to test it's functions
<pitti> smartboyhw: poppler-dev should be more straightforward; you need to add a test dependency to a packge that ships a PDF, and can then try to open that with libpoppler, and check a few basic properties with it
<smartboyhw> pitti, OK
<pitti> smartboyhw: that should provide quite a nice smoketest, and poppler doesn't have the kind of complicated callback API that libsecret has
<pitti> smartboyhw: but even with libsecret, note that you don't need to do anything complicated
<pitti> smartboyhw: any simple library call will do, which proves that you can compile against the library
<pitti> dkessel: I get
<pitti> chmod: cannot access ‘/tmp/tmp.eVTEXdaDCI/ubtree0-ubtree/debian/tests/build’: No such file or directory
<pitti> adt-run: unexpected error: failed to chmod +x /tmp/tmp.eVTEXdaDCI/ubtree0-ubtree/debian/tests/build
<pitti> dkessel: which is because your debian/tests/control says "Tests: build"
<pitti> dkessel: but you named your script debian/tests/atk1.0-dev_test
<dkessel> aaaah so thats that that line means....
<dkessel> :)
<pitti> smartboyhw: poppler-dev should be more straightforward; you need to add a test dependency to a packge that ships a PDF, and can then try to open that with libpoppler, and check a few basic properties with itdebian/tests/atk1.0-dev_test debian/tests/build"
<pitti> erk, what was that
<smartboyhw> pitti, yes I get it...
<pitti> smartboyhw: sorry, weechat failure
<dkessel> pitti: i still wonder why you get a different error message
<pitti> dkessel: so I suggest to do bzr mv debian/tests/atk1.0-dev_test debian/tests/build
<pitti> dkessel: as this is the atk1.0 package, there is no doubt which package you are testing :)
<pitti> dkessel: yeah :( I'm on raring, you are on precise; as I said autopkgtest on precise still has a number of bugs, that might be the problem
<pitti> dkessel: perhaps you can try "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_2.2.3ubuntu1_all.deb"
<pitti> dkessel: and then "sudo dpkg -i autopkgtest_2.2.3ubuntu1_all.deb"
<pitti> dkessel: the current versino should work just fine on precise
<pitti> dkessel: ah no, I'm talking gibberish, sorry
<pitti> dkessel: if you created a raring VM, it'll use autopkgtest in that VM, not locally
 * dkessel running kernel upgrade :)
<smartboyhw> pitti, ok i will change my focus to poppler-dev now
<dkessel> pitti: can you try running it again? i fixed the file name and it still fails with "missing debian/control" here...
<pitti> dkessel: sure! running
<mvo> silly question - I have my testbed now but how do I log into it to try to figure out how to fix the tests in a more interactive way
<pitti> mvo: what I usually do is "run-adt-test -sk ..."
<pitti> mvo: that will install all the deps, run the tests, and then keep the VM running, and print an ssh command to log into it
<mvo> aha, nice
<pitti> mvo: or "run-adt-test -sl" and then do the apt-get source, install deps etc. yourself
<pitti> mvo: (-s is just for speed if you have lots of RAM; -k vs. -l is the important bit here)
<pitti> but -s rocks; it's great to see 200 MB of dependencies getting unpacked and configured in like 3 seconds
<smartboyhw> pitti, the sad thing is: I can't seem to think of any packages that includes a PDF file in mind:P
<mvo> sweet
<pitti> dkessel: Fortschritt! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429597/
<pitti> smartboyhw: grep '\.pdf' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<dkessel> pitti: i guess i have to get interactive too...
<pitti> dkessel: so cups-filter's /usr/share/cups/data/default-testpage.pdf should do
<pitti> dkessel: your debian/tests/control depends on libglib2.0-dev, but you want libatk1.0-dev :)
<pitti> copy & paste FTW
<smartboyhw> pitti, hmm the poppler website is very short of documentation:P
<pitti> dkessel: you did create a raring VM, not a precise one, right?
<dkessel> oopsie
<dkessel> pitti: yes, a raring vm
<pitti> smartboyhw: file:///usr/share/doc/libpoppler-glib-dev/html/poppler/PopplerDocument.html#poppler-document-new-from-file
<pitti> smartboyhw: this looks quite reasonable
<pitti> smartboyhw: i. e. one call to load a file and get a PopplerDocument
<pitti> smartboyhw: then maybe check file:///usr/share/doc/libpoppler-glib-dev/html/poppler/PopplerDocument.html#poppler-document-get-n-pages for the expected number of pages
<smartboyhw> pitti, OK
<pitti> smartboyhw: and that should actually be enough for a c/l/r test
<smartboyhw> pitti, OK
<pitti> smartboyhw: then add a dependency to cups-filters for /usr/share/cups/data/default-testpage.pdf, and there you go :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<mvo> pitti: the tests are running now, I keep you updated
<pitti> jibel: hm, right now jenkins runs udisks amd64 three times in parallel; comment est-ce possible?
<pitti> mvo: you got beyond the "run xapian-update" thingy?
<jibel> pitti, ce n'est pas possible, it's a UI bug
<dkessel> pitti: it should work now - but i can't verify because of the error in the VM...
 * pitti turns the crank on dkessel's branch
<dkessel> *sigh*
<jibel> it uses a blinking ball for all the jobs with the same name in the latest builds panel
<pitti> jibel: yes, but I see it on three different slaves on the left side
<pitti> alderamin, aldebaran, and wazn
<pitti> dkessel: Bazinga!
<pitti> dkessel: thank you for having shopped at Ubuntu QA Labs Inc. Please collect your free beer at the counter now!
<pitti> dkessel: so I'll merge and upload this, and commit it to Debian too
<jibel> pitti, on the left side, there is 1 for amd64, 1 for i386 and a virtual job with a role of controller for jenkins internal mechanics and which will consolidate the results of all the architectures
<dkessel> pitti: yay! thanks for the help - I'll have lunch before the beer though :)
<jibel> I restarted udisk because of this hashsum mismatch error again
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks; I was about to restart it because of the hash sum error, and saw that it was already running
<jibel> I don't know why it happens soooo frequently
<pitti> ah, c'est vert a nouveau!
 * pitti donne une accolade à udisks2
<pitti> dkessel: I add -Wall -Werror for extra nitpickyness, if you don't mind
<smartboyhw> Uh I give up..... (/me really needs to go to revise C)
<pitti> jibel: hm, is it still creating new jobs properly? I fixed pango1.0's XS-Testsuite header, and it's in raring already, but not in jenkins
<dkessel> pitti: sure, do that. i'll be back after lunch :)
<pitti> dkessel: nah, I'm doing it while merging; just a FYI
<jibel> pitti,  1.30.1-1ubuntu1? let me check
<pitti> jibel: oui
<jibel> sometimes lillypilly is lagging a bit
<smartboyhw> pitti, I give up...
<smartboyhw> I really like manual testing more:P
<mvo> pitti: well, I need to run it manually, but that I can fix easily so far two test failures
<mvo> (and what looks like a hang :/
<mvo> (one releated to not having network it seems)
<jibel> pitti, the mirror on lillypilly is a bit behind and only knows about 1.30.1-1
<pitti> jibel: ah ok, so it's just that; thanks for checking!
<jibel> dkessel, atk1.0 2.7.2-0ubuntu2 \o/
<jibel> congrats
<zyga> hey mvo, pitti :)
<pitti> hey zyga, how are you?
<zyga> pitti: fine, enjoying my free time :)
<zyga> lots of holiday added up
<pitti> oh, nice; enjoy!
<dkessel> jibel: yay, my first code contribution to OSS :)
<dkessel> so... next package ... who will it be...
<pitti> dkessel: poppler? :-)
<pitti> dkessel: what I suggested to smartboyhw a while ago, with poppler-document-new-from-file() and checking some properties
<dkessel> pitti: ok, i can give it a try
<jibel> pitti, dholbach or anyone could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/apt-clone/adt-fixes/+merge/139702
<pitti> looking
<pitti> jibel: did you already test it in run-adt-tes?
<jibel> pitti, I did
<jibel> with --user=ubuntu
<jibel> it fails as root
<pitti> replied
<jibel> pitti, thanks, added a comment in r19
<jamespage> o/
<pitti> jibel: ah, perhaps we can also fix the tests to write to stdout?
<pitti> jibel: I usually use
<pitti> unittest.main(testRunner=unittest.TextTestRunner(stream=sys.stdout, verbosity=2))
<jibel> pitti, this is better indeed. fixing
<pitti> ah, there goes a new green "pango1.0" dot
<jibel> hey jamespage
<jamespage> hey jibel
<jibel> I noticed, dovecot, cyrus, keystone for example have dep8 tests but no testsuite header
<jibel> jamespage, maybe it's worth having a look
<jamespage> jibel, those sounds like some easy wins!
<jamespage> preparing my test bed now!
<pitti> oh, ubuntu-drivers-common failure detects an actual regression in bcmwl-kernel-source
<jibel> pitti, if I set stream=sys.stdout I still have the following warning on stderr
<jibel> WARNING:root:can't add notification-daemon (pkg notification-daemon not marked upgrade)
<jibel> WARNING:root:can't add notify-osd (pkg notify-osd not marked upgrade)
<pitti> jibel: ah; no idea about them; so perhaps leave your >&2 in place for now?
<jibel> pitti, yes, I didn't find where they come from
<smartboyhw> God's sake my internet bandwidth is REALLY SLOW today
 * smartboyhw reminds himself to do all the cadence testing tmr
<jibel> another easy target in main: html2text
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=raring-adt seems broken
<dholbach> it just shows 21 test-cases
<dholbach> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/ has something like 60
 * pitti adds another green gdk-pixbuf bullet
 * dholbach hugs pitti
<jibel> dholbach, 65
<jamespage> jibel, pitti - is there a way that I can hack the testbed image to use a proxy?
<dholbach> jibel, ah yes
<pitti> jamespage: you can login with "run-adt-test -sl", then set up the proxy, then run "sudo ./run-adt package"
<pitti> jamespage: (for testing)
<pitti> jamespage: if your test itself wants to set up a proxy, it's got full root privs
<pitti> jamespage: (if you set Restrictions: needs-root)
<jamespage> pitti, no - I just sit on the end of a sucky internet connect and have a relatively well populated local squid-deb-proxy
<pitti> jamespage: oh, I see
<pitti> so prepare-testbed should grow a --mirror option
<pitti> jamespage: ah, wait, proxy not mirror
<jibel> jamespage, in prepare-testbed you can add an apt-proxy directive to the cloud-config script
<pitti> jamespage: so running "http_proxy=... prepare-testbed ..." doesn't work?
<jibel> or apt_proxy whatever it is called
<pitti> jibel: I'm a bit confused about http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-setup-testbed/52/
<pitti> jibel: the job is red, but all 8 subtests are green
<jibel> pitti, the provisioning failed on alderamin/i386 because a port was already in use, I forced a rebuilt of the failing image instead of everything
<jibel> in this case the status is not propagated to the master job
<pitti> jibel: so that'll just fix itself tomorrow then
 * jamespage recreates his testbed
<jamespage> jibel, pitti: thanks for that tip - hopefully that will make things a bit quicker :-)
<jibel> pitti, a trivial one https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/mawk/xs-testsuite tested with adt-run-test
<jibel> I don't know why I cannot propose a merge
<pitti> ok, u-d-common and bcmwl should be sorted out now
<pitti> jibel: looking
<pitti> jibel: peut-être que c'est un upstream branch
<pitti> jibel: is it against an UDD packaging branch?
<pitti> jibel: can you please refer to debian bug 692662 in the changelog? and then upload
<ubot5> Debian bug 692662 in src:mawk "mawk: missing (XS-)Testsuite: autopkgtest header in source stanza" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/692662
 * dkessel run-adt-tests his poppler test
<pitti> jibel: oh, need sponsoring? je peux le faire
<pitti> dkessel: *daumendrueck*
<dkessel> pitti: "no such file or directory: '.debian/control' ....... again
<pitti> dkessel: but ".debian" looks suspicious indeed
<pitti> it should be ./debian or debian but not .debian
<pitti> dkessel: how do you run this exactly?
<dkessel> oh... i typed. it ... spelling error on my side
<pitti> run-adt-test -sb  lp:~d-kessel/ubuntu/raring/atk1.0/autopkgtest atk1.0
<pitti> that's what I ran
<pitti> you probably need a -r raring
<dkessel> ./bin/run-adt-test -r raring -b lp:~dkessel/ubuntu/raring/poppler/autopkgtest
<dkessel> i'll paste the error log
<dkessel> ah... d-kessel maybe?
<jibel> pitti, I added a ref to debian bug 692662, and it should probably go directly there instead of ubuntu
<ubot5> Debian bug 692662 in src:mawk "mawk: missing (XS-)Testsuite: autopkgtest header in source stanza" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/692662
<pitti> jibel: fine to upload IMHO; it's very likely to get fixed with the next debian upload anyway, so we can sync it back
 * pitti looks at samba4
<pitti> jibel: ah, did you upload? I thought you weren't core-dev
<jibel> pitti, no I didn't
<jibel> and I am not a core dev
<pitti> J'ai voir ton changement à pad
<jibel> ah sorry
<pitti> j'ai vu
<jibel> reverting
<pitti> jibel: I can upload it
<jibel> I also readded apt-clone because it is not uploaded
<pitti> jibel: you can push those to lp:~jibel/ubuntu/raring/pkgname/autopkgtest (i. e. to a distro branch)
<pitti> then you can MP
<pitti> (but don't worry about this for that one)
<pitti> jibel: done both
<dkessel> hm... how could i have stopped run-adt-test from building the package?
<dkessel> poppler takes a while to build :/
<jibel> pitti, danke schön!
<pitti> dkessel: specify "poppler" as an additional argument at the end
<pitti> dkessel: it's the difference between "-b branch" and "-b branch pkgname"
<pitti> ah, samba4 est très facile
<pitti> dkessel: want me to run a branch for you?
<dkessel> pitti: i had a missing dependency, i am now trying to run my branch again...
<dkessel> pitti: i guess my test just passed
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> dkessel: how did you get around the failure?
<dkessel> i can't really tell...
<dkessel> pitti: want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~d-kessel/ubuntu/raring/poppler/autopkgtest ?
<pitti> dkessel: running
<dkessel> pitti: i used -Wall and -Werrors this time :)
<zyga> balloons: hey
<zyga> balloons: would you mind if the hw cert team used this channel for all public discussions?
<pitti> dkessel: I think you should replace libpoppler-dev, libglib2.0-dev with libpoppler-glib-dev
<dkessel> ok
<pitti> dkessel: actually no, you don't use poppler-glib, but just libpoppler-dev
<pitti> dkessel: so drop the glib test dep, as you don't use it
<pitti> dkessel: and your pkg-config calls libs poppler-glib which won't be there without libpoppler-glib-dev
<dkessel> pitti: *confused*
<pitti> dkessel: so, your code uses the poppler API; your pkg-config call wants poppler-glib; and your test dependency pull in poppler and glib
<pitti> make up your mind :)
<pitti> dkessel: in fact, if you want to write two tests, one for poppler and one for poppler-glib (with respective pkg-config and dependencies), that's even better
<pitti> oh hm, libpoppler-dev doesn't have header files
<pitti> thse are in libpoppler-private-dev
<dkessel> yup
<dkessel> pitti: that's why i went and searched for poppler.h ;)
<pitti> dkessel: so I'm a bit confused what pulls in libpoppler-glib-dev
<dkessel> that is where i found poppler.h
<pitti> yes, but why does it get installed?
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~d-kessel/ubuntu/raring/poppler/autopkgtest/revision/125
<pitti> I was only looking at r124
<pitti> dkessel: so yes, libpoppler-dev and libglib2.0-dev shoudl go
<pitti> but I can do that during merge
<pitti> dkessel: thanks! I'll upload this
<dkessel> pitti: you're welcome. I am still not sure if my work saved anyone any time though ;)
<pitti> oh, it does
<pitti> and also, I hope you had some fun with it and you learned something
<pitti> +# Author: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
<pitti> dkessel: ^ you might want to fix that :)
<dkessel> sure, I learned some stuff. And I think "two packages" was my goal for today :)
<dkessel> ooh :)
<dkessel> I will :D
<pitti> then that was a good day, I say :)
<pitti> dkessel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-atk1.0/
<balloons> zyga, no of course not :-)
<balloons> it would be a good thing for people to see and know you
<zyga> roadmr: it's set then
<zyga> ara: o/
<zyga> brendand: :)
<roadmr> zyga: awesome!
<zyga> :)
<dkessel> pitti: juhu, grüne lampen :)
<zyga> one step closer to building a community
<dkessel> pitti: author is fixed
<dkessel> is this wiki page updated after the hackfest? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests
<pitti> dkessel: danke
<dkessel> i might do some more tests on my christmas holidays...
<jtaylor> does the jenkins instance only build from the archive packages or can one also let it use branches to avoid uploading a package for e.g. a faulty test?
<jibel> dkessel, not completely up to date, I'll update it with today's effort
<pitti> jtaylor: only from the archive
<dkessel> oh and i have another question... are there any packages which require tests written in java or c#?
<jtaylor> dkessel: don'T limit yourself to the list, there are plenty packages in universe that need love too :)
<pitti> in general it doesn't matter which language the tests are written in
<pitti> but scripts are considerably easier of course as they don't have huge dependencies and don't need to be compiled
<dkessel> i understand
<jtaylor> c# has an interpreter
<jtaylor> which should make writting tests a bit easier
<jtaylor> I think it even works with hashbangs
<dkessel> jtaylor: yeah, but I don't think I could pick one package myself that may be important to anyone...
<dkessel> I guess I will just check by here when I want to do something more :)
<dkessel> alright, see you guys. It has been an interesting event.
<balloons> dkessel, thanks for hanging out with us!
<jibel> more green dots with ubuntu-drivers-common
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> unfortuantely samba4 fails to build in a weird way, I'm fighting with that now
<jibel> I'm on pbuilder and fighting with signatures :)
<jibel> 68 tests, 2 to go to 70
<pitti> dholbach, jibel: FYI, I need to leave in about 30 mins; in case you want to give an intro again, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/intro.txt was what I had prepared
<dholbach> pitti, awesome - have a great rest of your day!
<jibel> pitti, great, thanks for your help and enjoy the evening!
<pitti> thanks!
<pitti> good night everyone!
<jibel> good night pinky
<jibel> pitti
<pitti> uploaded a fix for the samba4 FTBFS, so hopefully that should go green, too
<jibel> great way to end the day
<dholbach> pitti, jibel: http://daniel.holba.ch/autopkgtests/ (I finally picked the right place to get the data about the number of raring test cases from :-))
<dholbach> getting closer to 70 :)
<phillw> balloons: are you about?
<balloons> phillw, indeed
<phillw> I've got a bug with installer, but a weird one that seems to affect only KVM running raring installs... as KVM is okay with p & Q I'm struggling to work out what to file it against?
<balloons> you can cite ubiquity if you wish, but include kvm too
<balloons> did you try the new version in the ppa?
<balloons> not sure it landed in raring yet
<balloons> I didn't check
<balloons> kvm I mean
<phillw> I'm running KVM on qua
<phillw> quanatal
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> then you haven't got the new stuff
<phillw> KVM in Q happily installs L, P & Q as VM's... on when trying to install R do I get the video corruption
<phillw> s/on/only/
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> sorry I misunderstood your question
<balloons> yes, blame ubiquity.. haha
<balloons> have a look first though
<phillw> I do recall an issue with video corruption a while back. but thought it had been resolved.
<balloons> there is the blank screen bug already filed
<phillw> this is not blank... just corrupt.
<phillw> I'll re-assign it to ubiquity, I had it against lubuntu-artwork, but it also affects xubuntu - so deffo not lubuntu fault :)
<phillw> balloons: hmm, not a ubiquity bug :/
<phillw> video corruption still exists after installing via alternate.
<balloons> hmm corruption when?
<phillw> look like an X bug?
<balloons> yes.. video corruption is not the installer
<balloons> well, we can pinpoint it more perhaps
<balloons> i guess xorg is fine
<phillw> Very odd bug... the application windows work fine...
<balloons> it might be plymouth
<phillw> background is corrupt, and when installing from desktop the world-map where you choose where you are is corrupt.
<balloons> ok, so might be a compiz / ubiquity bug
<balloons> does it do that no matter how you install it?
<balloons> aka, install now, or boot into desktop, then launch installeR/
<balloons> they are different!
<phillw> balloons: I battled through a desktop installation and get the corruption in the end product. alternate is less painful to install, but the resultant system is the same.
<phillw> bug 1088692 has now got some screen shots
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088692 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen corrupt when installing 13.04 using KVM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088692
<balloons> kk
<balloons> hello letozaf_
<letozaf_> hello :)
<letozaf_> what are you guys doing ?
<phillw> letozaf_: bug hunting and there is an automated hack-fest going on as well
<letozaf_> I guess I am late for the hack-fest
<phillw> letozaf_: shouldn't be, I believe that jibel is covering now :)
<phillw> balloons: if you can have a look & a think. I'll be be back in 1 hour. Thanks.
<balloons> letozaf_, yes, also working on docs
 * SergioMeneses im back
<balloons> have you seen the ubuntu.com/community page?
<SergioMeneses> hey hey guys!
<balloons> hello SergioMeneses, I owe you an email still
<letozaf_> I'm looking at in now
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect! Im working on lococouncil things but when I have time enough I see it :D
<balloons> well, it's missing a quality page.. and as part of a drive to get all the pages updated, we have a pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-quality
<SergioMeneses> I was reading dpm's email about the new documents, it sounds really nice
<balloons> full details are on the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Im working on another http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-meeting-locos
<balloons> I've started putting some stuff on there, but I'd like to get some of you folks a pass a editing it too
<balloons> SergioMeneses, excellent!
<balloons> phillw, when you get back you should have a look as well
<balloons> :-p
 * letozaf_ is reading
<SergioMeneses> omg balloons said my name in his email, ty
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yw
<Noskcaj> hello, somehow my ibook is capable of being a computer so i am using it. unfortunatly i can do very little else as it has 376mb of ram
<letozaf_> balloons: Well what can  I do to help ?
<balloons> Noskcaj, nice
<balloons> old machines are fun sometimes
<balloons> letozaf_, well, feel free to edit the pad or just comment on things in it
<Noskcaj> balloons, i dont believe you. i will joiin the pad
<balloons> It's all my writing, and I haven't really attempted to edit it down yet
<balloons> There's a secret inside the document.. Since it wanted links in the resources section, I thought I would make a new wiki page that could stay static and contain things of interest
<vkottilil> hi, some questions on autopkgtest, this is my first time
<balloons> vkottilil, sure
<vkottilil> where should I create debian/tests/control ?
<Noskcaj> how do i scroll in the pad? it just opens and closes the chat bar
<jtaylor> vkottilil: in the debian package source
<jtaylor> vkottilil: obtained e.g. with apt-get source package
<balloons> Noskcaj, hmm.. my screen is too big, no scrollbar
<balloons> let's see
<balloons> ugh, yea, I can't use the scrollbars
<balloons> I can scroll with my wheel or arrow pad
<vkottilil> jtaylor: thanks, i just completed ./bin/prepare-testbed -r raring amd64
<Noskcaj> i found a workaround, select the text and pull down
<balloons> yea, similar idea
<balloons> pg up / pg down
<vkottilil> next, I want to run the sample test scripts already posted on the wiki for glib2.0
<balloons> vkottilil, ok, have you installed autopkgtest?
<balloons> sudo apt-get install autopkgtest
<vkottilil> balloons, I thought prepare-testbed would do that?
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> if your using the lp branch, it's much nicer
<balloons> prepare testbed will setup a vm to run tests
<balloons> once it's setup, you can run the test with run-adt-test
<vkottilil> balloons: I am using lp branch - bzr branch lp:auto-package-testing
<balloons> ok, are you following this? http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<balloons> if so, tell me where your getting stuck ;-)
<vkottilil> yes
<vkottilil> i finished ./bin/prepare-testbed -r raring amd64, next want to run the sample script already posted for glib2.0
<balloons> ok, so run this:
<balloons> ./bin/run-adt-test -r quantal -a amd64 libglib2.0-0
<balloons> I *believe* that should work for you
<jtaylor> you probably want raring
<balloons> bah
<balloons> ./bin/run-adt-test -r raring -a amd64 libglib2.0-0
<balloons> did we loose you vkottilil_ ?
<vkottilil_> balloons:sorry, i lost the connection
<balloons> ./bin/run-adt-test -r raring -a amd64 libglib2.0-0
<balloons> I believe that should work for you
<vkottilil_> where should I put the script for glib2.0 to run it?
<jtaylor> vkottilil_: the run-adt way would be to branch glib2.0, push your changes to your local lp space and use the -b option
<jtaylor> vkottilil_: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/glib2.0; <edit, commit>; bzr push lp:~username/+junk/branchname; run-adt-test ... -b lp:~username/+junk/branchname glib2.0
<vkottilil_> ok, I am not changing any thing right now, just wanted to do the whole workflow to learn it, before making changes
<jtaylor> you can run the script locally for development of the script
<vkottilil_> ok - thats what i was looking at
<jtaylor> there is adt-run as mentioned in the wiki
<jtaylor> also sadtrunner.py by jwilk
<jtaylor> I use this awful thing for chroot tests http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430489/
<jtaylor> https://bitbucket.org/jwilk/debian-misc/src/tip/sadt
<jtaylor> its all just bikesheeding how to run the scripts, the script itself is what is important
<vkottilil_> ok, great, I will look at these as a starting point;
<vkottilil_> once I can run the already posted scripts, I can add more calls/apis from a pkg and try to run them
<vkottilil_> thank you jtaylor, balloons.
<balloons> ty vkottilil_ .. best of luck..
<vkottilil_> sure, thanks
<phillw> balloons: I'm back :) Don't worry about links and notes from todays hack-fest... I have it all logged to review once I've sorted out why I cannot test Raring with KVM....
<balloons> phillw, no worries.. come join the fun on the pad:
<balloons> http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-quality
<balloons> if you haven't seen it, feedback and editing please
<jtaylor> can tests be symlinks to other tests?
<phillw> balloons: I'm there :)
<jtaylor> e.g. to reuse tests for alternatives dependencies
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> balloons: I can confirm that CentOS is also not affected by bug 1086974 Have you any further thoughts on what I should log it against?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086974 in libguestfs (Ubuntu) "libguestfs: error: cannot find any suitable libguestfs supermin" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086974
<balloons> ?
<balloons> wrong bug phillw ?
<phillw> oops.. that is my other one!
<phillw> bug 1088692
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088692 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen corrupt when installing 13.04 using KVM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088692
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw you have done a great job http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-quality
<balloons> phillw, lol
<balloons> ok, so on this bug, 1088692
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1088692
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088692 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen corrupt when installing 13.04 using KVM" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> your on raring, what video and drivers?
<balloons> ohh you see the same corruption on xubuntu?
<balloons> cent os isn't the same kernel
<balloons> does quantal have the same issue?
<phillw> balloons: yes, that is why I removed it being lubuntu only.
<balloons> and vice versa.. does running kvm on quantal (installing raring) work?
<phillw> L, O & Q run perfectly. Only R is affected.
<phillw> and 'P'
<balloons> yes.. but that's when the host os is raring
<phillw> balloons: the host is Quantal.
<balloons> what about when the host os is quantal or precise?
 * balloons rattles head
<balloons> ok, try host os raring, installing raring
<phillw> I have not installed raring, as the idea of the lesson I'm to hold is that you can test raring on a machine running Quantal?
<balloons> yes.. good stuff
<balloons> anyways, I guess that one is on me to try then
<phillw> I will install a raring 'real' area, but it does fly in the face of using VM's to test if you cannot!
<phillw> There is deffinately something odd with raring.
<phillw> I can get raring to install with the quantal version (from synaptic) of virtualbox.
<balloons> well, it's just to cover all the bases
<balloons> I know kvm had some stuff done to it
<balloons> so my guess is the new package works fine
<phillw> balloons: it has had a lot done... mainly due to ubuntu realising that KVM is at the heart of cloud computing :D
<balloons> anyways, we'll know it a moment
<phillw> which as Canonical are a platinum partner is "slightly" embaressing :)
<balloons> new cd is almost synced
<balloons> ok, kvm'd with raring
<balloons> install seems fone
<balloons> ohh..
<balloons> there it is
<balloons> :-p
<phillw> balloons: there 'what' is?
<balloons> the bug
<balloons> i'll be adding some screenshots
<phillw> thank heavens for that! I even re-installed my entire system as I'd been 'playing' with KVM owing to the bug I pasted up earlier.
<phillw> so, a click on 'affects me' and a note stating it is present in raring would really help :D
<balloons> already doing my friend
<phillw> now, do we have any idea of what to report it against?
<balloons> I hate to ping xnox on this, but he will likely be able to tell us more
<phillw> For all I know, it could be clash with gtk2 & gtk3... it's certainly like nothing I've seen before.
<phillw> balloons: ssh -X with a speed of 76Kb/s is painful... but I think a worthwhile exercise to try raring on a full centos version of KVM
<balloons> haha
<balloons> full speed ahead
<phillw> It's on my dedicated server.... it would be much faster for you to do it!
<phillw> it has 100 Mb/s backbone.... it's like wading through treacle :(
<phillw> balloons: you're too young to remember bulletin boards when we were running at 300 b/s
<balloons> 2400 baud was the first for me
<balloons> I used 14.4k/28.8k for awhile, then 56k for a long time
<phillw> ooh, we had 300 or, if lucky the 75/1200 was just being supported. But... happy days. In those days people wrote really 'tight' code.
<phillw> here in the lovely countryside I get not much more than 56K .... too many miles of copper to the exchange.
<phillw> I must have a session some time with you so you can set up stuff on the server. It's doing a really good job for teams.
<balloons> I too have find the niceities of a always on, high speed server
<balloons> I don't have fast or slow connection.. honestly 70k isn't slow.. but by today's standards it definitely is
<phillw> balloons: for any things using 'X' it is painful, for downloading iso's..... well it is :'(
<phillw> It would be faster for me to get on a couple of buses, travel to my Dad's works, download it and catch the bus back.
<jtaylor> hurray finally also managed to get a test done
<phillw> jtaylor: congratulations! You see, they are not *that* scary :)
<jtaylor> phillw: that is not scary? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430814/ ;)
<jtaylor> (its not the one I forwarded right now, thats a lot nicer)
<jtaylor> bug 695881 is what I did today
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 414976 in Mudlet "duplicate for #695881 STR-TAB should change Tabs" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414976
<jtaylor> debian bug 695881
<ubot5> Debian bug 695881 in python-numpy "python-numpy: add autopkgtests" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/695881
<phillw> jtaylor: when you are writing stuff, it seems scary. I am a fiend for making 2 comment lines per line of code... but that's so when I look at the code 2 years later, it tells me what on earth was in my mind when I wrote it :P
<jtaylor> phillw: yeah, that particular one is still in development, I'll comment it before the upload
<jtaylor> the symlink crazyness is due to the package not installing the tests and python relative imports preventing just copying the tests from the source
<phillw> jtaylor: your older self will thank you for doing so.... on that matter, you'll just have to trust me :)
<phillw> I look back at some of the 'one off' sections of code I've written and really could not follow it without the comments.
<jtaylor> the wiki could probably use a python dep8 test example
<jtaylor> very many python packages can be tested the same way
<jtaylor> e.g.: https://github.com/neurodebian/pandas/blob/debian/debian/tests/unittests
<jtaylor> just I'd now add pys=${pys:-$(...)} so it can be reused in debian/rules too
<phillw> jtaylor: I'm not a python person, I'm PHP, but as python / perl / php can all achieve similar results when 'chatting' to MySQL it is fortunate that they all start in 'P' for LAMP.
<phillw> jtaylor: but, as for commenting your code?... http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=80
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-14
<xnox> also pRuby
 * phillw hugs xnox ... I've been waiting for you, at balloons hope :)
<xnox> really? what for =)
<balloons> don't drag me into this phillw :-p
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<phillw> xnox: bug 1088692
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088692 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen corrupt when installing 13.04 using KVM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088692
<phillw> balloons: too late for you, your soul has already been commited :P
 * phillw waves to TheLordOfTime
 * TheLordOfTime yawns and returns to poking some of the packages in Universe
<xnox> phillw: dupe of the bug I reported =)
<xnox> phillw: i really don't know where the those graphics issues come from.
<xnox> balloons: phillw: can you find / get some X or kernel folks on this?!
<balloons> xnox, sure.. I was thinking perhaps kernel, but it appears to affect things despite the changing kernel and host (phil on quantal, me on raring)
<balloons> that's still my guess though :-p
<phillw> balloons: VM nearly installed...
<phillw> For it to affect the installer so early on (i.e. maps page), then it is really an 'X' problem.... this may be a part of kernel change,,,,, where is sabdlf when you need to bash heads together instead of them saying "It's not our fault" :/
<xnox> phillw: balloons: it is very very weird. The best way to "demostrate" the bug is opening appearance preference and changing the background pictures. The experience is amazing almost like watching https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_(film)
<phillw> The most fantastic meteor shower due on the northern and southern  hemispheres... and we have cloud :'( http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20709852 if you have clear skies.... go watch!
<balloons> also clouded over
<balloons> phillw, btw, bring up the bug tomorrow, and we'll corral some kernel/x folks
<balloons> time for dinner for me
<phillw> xnox: I have raring on a local VM, is the change of background helpful, or just weird?
<xnox> phillw: it illuminates the issue - with some backgrounds you can see the background pattern in gray-scale. so the image is loaded/rendered/displayed & the unity launcher adapts color in full-color, while desktop is "gray"
<phillw> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1078226/comments/11
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1078226 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "raring daily: background & lightdm look as if they are in 8bit greyscale mode" [Low,Confirmed]
<phillw> I've been marked as a dupe... I'm not sure I am.
<phillw> that is totally different to what I sere.
<phillw> *see
<xnox> phillw: hm... i do agree we may have more than one bug here. there is bug of "no / black background" (which is not kvm specific) & we have "visual artifacts bugs" (which are in some way related to kvm)
<xnox> the trouble is neither are trianged and may or may not be the same / similar issue =(
<phillw> xnox: I'd rather track the bug I reported as a bug. There are very few people who use KVM, yet as soon as balloons installed it, the bug was there even though he was using the "new and improved" raring KVM system :(
<xnox> phillw: ack. can you dedup yourself?
<phillw> yes, i can mark it as not a dupe
<xnox> (or is it un-dupe)
<xnox> phillw: go ahead.
<phillw> done :)
<phillw> there is the tie in from the bug I was dupe'd to back to mine
<phillw> **$$££~~'ing virtual machines :()
<phillw> xnox: I really don't know... I'm used to kvm just actually working. It must work for 99.99999% of other linux people, hence it being in the kernel.
<phillw> xnox: as on my dedicated server I do not have bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libguestfs/+bug/1086974 I can pull logs from the VM
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086974 in libguestfs (Ubuntu) "libguestfs: error: cannot find any suitable libguestfs supermin" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Noskcaj> balloons: has the intro to testing thing we made thismorning been finished?
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol
<balloons> it was my afternoon :-)
<balloons> no it's still up for grabs
<balloons> have at it with your editing prowess
<Noskcaj> ok, i will have a look
<phillw> hi Noskcaj :)
<Noskcaj> hey phillw
<phillw> feel free to edit my thoughts :)
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> It has not yet gone for syntax chacking :)
<phillw> *checking*
<Noskcaj> something really wierd just happend  to my kubuntu install
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj> when you click new partition table button twice in kubuntu (at least in Vbox) it does messed up stuff, look for your self
<Noskcaj> can someone please confirm
<mvo> jibel, pitti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-adt-software-center/ <- one arch green, the other only one (odd) failure that I will look at this morning, we are getting close
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> mvo, you rock!
<pitti> AssertionError: 6 != 4
<pitti> now, I'm afraid that's right
<mvo> tools rock, much better now to interactively test
<mvo> yeah, I think thats a broken test
<mvo> its odd that it gives this number on amd64 though
<pitti> mvo: speaking of arch specificness, release-upgrader reliably works on i386 and fails on amd64 because of the component ordering problem in sources.list
<pitti> is there a missing sort() somewhere?
<pitti> (not in the tests, but in the actual code, as the sources.list really looks odd in that order)
<pitti> actually not a literal sort(), as it's not alphabetic
<mvo> pitti: probably, let me have a look
<mvo> meh, testbed was created in /tmp that got cleaned now, need to re-run this
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> 70: http://daniel.holba.ch/autopkgtests/
<pitti> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey pitti
<pitti> dholbach: hm, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/ has 71
<pitti> dholbach: but either way, great progress yesterday!
<pitti> and it seems we are really close to fix software-center and release-upgrader
<dholbach> ah, yes, that's 71
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> is mvo finally doing something?
<dholbach> can't believe it :)
<mvo> *pfff*
<mvo> :P
 * pitti throws a Plätzchen to mvo and a snowball to dholbach
<pitti> nous avons beaucoup de neige ici!
<dholbach> beaucoup de neige ici aussi
<dholbach> I was a few days at my parents' place and had too many Plätzchen already :)
<pitti> impossible!
<dholbach> this time my mom made vegan Plätzchen as well and they are delicious - still have a box of them here :)
<jibel> mvo, Woohoo, great work!
<jibel> mvo, urllib2.URLError: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>
<jibel> could it be a proxy issue?
<mvo> I think I have the last test failure under control too, will upload in a bit
<mvo> I think so
<mvo> plus a race condition in the start_stop_dummy_backend code
<mvo> pitti: the ubuntu-release-upgrader output confuses me a bit, I don't see a error, is it because of the depreaction warnings that are printed to stderr maybe?
<pitti> mvo: no, it's because it searches for "main restricted universe multiverse"
<pitti> mvo: but the actual file has "main restricted multiverse universe"
<pitti> mvo: which is what I meant with "missing sorting"
<pitti> mvo: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-ubuntu-release-upgrader/36/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/artifact/results/dsc0t-nose-tests-stdout
<mvo> pitti: meh, my mistake, I was looking at the wrong build artifacts
<pitti> mvo: ah, the old "artifacts from last successful build" trap?
<mvo> exactly!
 * pitti umarmt mvo
<pitti> err, /me dholbachifies that
 * pitti knuddelt mvo
<jpds> http://is.gd/99mN8c
<pitti> :)
 * mvo knuddelt pitti
<mvo> pitti: aha, I think the dict order is now affected from
<mvo>     Hash randomization is switched on by default.
<mvo> (in 3.3)
<pitti> mvo: that's what I thought at first
<pitti> mvo: but it has been "multiverse universe" on amd64 for the last umpteen tests, and always seems to work on i386
<pitti> so I still don't firmly believe that it's hash randomization
 * mvo nods
<pitti> I guess at some point the code has some logic to say "if we have universe, put it after main and restricted"
<mvo> yeah, its aptsources that is doing this
<xnox> pitti: mvo: did you run the test in a loop and manually setting PYHASHRANDOM=1..10?
<xnox> for small values (ordering of two hashes) with many seeds it could be ordered the same way. It's not pure 50/50.
<xnox> PYTHONHASHSEED that is.
 * mvo weeps that py3 took away the simple sorted(cmp=lambda) and requires "key" now
<mvo> functools to the rescue
<pitti> mvo +1
<pitti> mvo: when they said "nobody uses that anyway" they apparently had a very limited definition of "nobody"...
<mvo> pitti: noooooo, I don't want to be a nobody ;)
<pitti> me neither! I had to resort to functools in at least two of my projects, too
 * xnox is confused how functools is relevant here.
<xnox> note that pyhashseed is generated at the python interpreter startup and cannot be modified at runtime (otherwise your existing objects will seize to be the same)
<xnox> so it needs to be set via environment before python starts.
<jtaylor> also note that the "randomization" is completely useless security wise ._.
<xnox> ... unless you use functools for something else =)
<xnox> jtaylor: sure, but we are not here to bikeshed security but rather try to solve the unit-test failure =)
<jtaylor> disable the randomization ;)
<xnox> jtaylor: does not help. Since the code should not make assumption about it's environment. Users may still have randomization enabled or explicitely set in the environment across a cluster of python interpreters.
<jtaylor> true, also they might fix it properly in 3.4 so its good to fix it now
<mvo> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubuntu-release-upgrader/fix-component-ordering/+merge/139862 - when you have time a quick ack/nack and I can upload
<jtaylor> mvo: functools imported but not used?
<mvo> jtaylor: good point
<mvo> thanks!
<pitti> mvo: "updating diff...", I'll wait a bit
 * pitti hugs mvo
<jtaylor> why not do x[k] for k in ordering?
<pitti> mvo: "len(ordering)+1" will mean that all unknown components will appear in a random order, right?
<pitti> mvo: so I wonder how stable the last test case will be
<mvo> pitti: aha, indeed ,as the diff is a set
<mvo> pitti: good point, it should probably do something else like alphabetic ordering
<pitti> mvo: set?
<jtaylor> what is the content of component_diff?
<mvo> jtaylor: hm, not sure I understand - is that a better way of doing it?
<mvo> jtaylor: a set of e.g. set("universe", "multiverse")
<pitti> mvo: so if it's unknown, return the element itself as a key, so that sort() will sort it asciibetically?
<pitti> mvo: sorted() returns a list, not a set though
<mvo> pitti: yeah, that is intentional, it gets a set as input
<pitti> mvo: hm, I must be blind, I don't see sets
<mvo> pitti: its not in the diff, sorry
<pitti> ah, ok
<mvo> pitti: I should make this more explicit, give me a sec
<pitti> mvo: perhaps just reduce the test case to one unknown element; for unknowns it pretty much doesn't matter, does it?
<mvo> pitti: indeed, it does not matter
<jtaylor> mvo: kind of ugly: [dict((x,x) for x in v)[k] for k in order]
<jtaylor> you may need .get + a filter if not everything in order is in componentdiff
<mvo> jtaylor: interesting approach
<jtaylor> filter(None, (dict((x,x) for x in v).get(k) for k in order))
<jtaylor> it works better for dictionaries :)
<mvo> heh :) I will need another cup of tea before my brain can parse this
<jibel> mvo, nice fix on amd64 *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/bin/kvm terminated
<jibel> you broke kvm ;)
<mvo> jibel: lol
 * xnox speaking of random numbers => proposing a way to actually have randomness source in jenkins-adt.
<mvo> pitti, jtaylor: updated again, thanks for your input !
<jtaylor> you mean dev/urandom?
<jtaylor> or do you mean print the random seed?
<jtaylor> that would be useful
<jtaylor> but test dependent
<xnox> jtaylor: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/auto-package-testing/haveged-random/+merge/139868
<pitti> mvo: hm, did you forget to push?
<mvo> *cough*
 * mvo really needs a cup of tea
<pitti> mvo: +1ed, danke!
<jibel> mvo, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-software-center/62/
<jibel> \o/
<jibel> so there's a proxy issue on some nodes and this kvm crash
<pitti> c'est vert! https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-software-center/
 * pitti donne une accolade à mvo
<pitti> so u-release-upgrader should go green soon, too
<pitti> then the remaining five really look like an insult :)
 * xnox is troubleshooting upstart user job.
<mvo> jibel: \o/
 * mvo does a little dance
 * mvo uploads r2600 of the ubuntu-release-upgrader, what a nice round number
<pitti> mvo: danke!
<xnox> pitti: what's up with ubuntu-drivers-common adt? the log indicates core dumps.
<pitti> hm, where? /me looks
<xnox> pitti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-ubuntu-drivers-common/29/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/artifact/results/dsc0t-system-stdout/*view*/
<pitti> xnox: oh, that; that's bug 1073062
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1073062 in kmod (Ubuntu) "modprobe: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073062
<jtaylor> how can you login to the testbed?
<jtaylor> and what kind of cpuid does the vm report?
<jtaylor> I have trouble getting some cpuid stuff to wrok
<jibel> jtaylor, you can use option -k of run-adt-test, -l will log you in or alternatively you can ssh in with something like
<jibel> ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o CheckHostIP=no -i /tmp/adt/disks/adtkey -p 54327 -l ubuntu localhost
<jibel> change the port 54327 to the one that have been allocated
<jibel> for the cpu it's a QEMU Virtual CPU
<jtaylor> can you update the testbed persistently?
<jibel> in the disk directory (/tmp/adt/disks/ by default) you'll find a symlink to the base image called pristine-<release>-<arch>.img
<jibel> start it with kvm, do the changes you want and stop it
<smartboyhw> phillw, PING
<phillw> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> phillw, hmm on the community-website thing: What do you want me to add?
<phillw> smartboyhw: have a read through and feel free to add anything you feel should be there.
<smartboyhw> phillw, probably will add more lines about cadence testing....only a very brief mention in the links part
<phillw> also check the activities page for what is already on their.
<phillw> *there*
<smartboyhw> phillw, hmm we need some mention for automated testing
 * smartboyhw has failed to write autopkgtest(s) yesterday at the jam
<jtaylor> what kind of VM is used for adt exactly? need to file a bug about software not working in a VM
<pitti> jtaylor: it's kvm running the current daily Ubuntu cloud image
<jtaylor> hm it may be a bug in auto-pkg-test not upstream
<pitti> jtaylor: you can replicate the environment quite easily
<jtaylor> the testbed lies about its cpu :/
<jtaylor> is there an easy way to change that?
<jtaylor> it reports it self as amd family 6 cpu, which (assuming amd only increases family number) is a 32 bit cpu, but the img is 64 bit
<Noskcaj> balloons, when are you uploading that page we made yesterday to the website?
<balloons> Noskcaj, it's part of the greater effort to update all of it
<balloons> They are working on it, but I don't know an exact timeline
<Noskcaj> ok, what can i do to help
<balloons> all the pages need to be finished first, my guess is it should happen before the end of the year
<balloons> if you'd like, feel free to edit the other pages that need content
<Noskcaj> any links?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite
<Noskcaj> thanks
<balloons> thanks Noskcaj !
<Noskcaj> balloons,  when you click new partition table button twice in kubuntu (at least in Vbox) it does messed up stuff, i cant really descibe some of the stuff look for your self
<Noskcaj> my post from yesterday
<balloons> Noskcaj, hmm.. I don't have any kubuntu images handy
<balloons> let me grab one and try
<Noskcaj> do you want me to message random lurkers for help again
<balloons> you could ask on #kubuntu-devel
<Noskcaj> i will just let me try and list what happened
<balloons> gonna be 40 mins for me to grab this
<balloons> you should if possible capture the session log and file a bug
<balloons> also, does it happen on real hw or not?
<Noskcaj> idk
<balloons> I would start tracing things down like that
<balloons> see if you can narrow in on it
<Noskcaj> maybe to save yourself time zsync everything while your working or sleeping
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> I keep up to date on the ubuntu images
<balloons> Scottk and others are normally messing around with the kubuntu stuff
<balloons> not sure how much they do inbetween milestones
<Noskcaj> i try and test it every second day
<balloons> anyways, once I'm synced I can confirm for you
<balloons> but yea, try kvm, try real hw, and grab and look at the logs
<Noskcaj> my main bug is gone, which was wierd stuff happening when you click "new partition table"
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<balloons> ^^ read that :-)
<Noskcaj> k
<Noskcaj> i cant replicate it :(
<Noskcaj> never mind, it was a one off thing it seems
<balloons> hmm
<Noskcaj> when i click new partition table twice heaps of weird stuff happened, then i was in a live dskktop
<balloons> gotcha
<balloons> I like the description
<balloons> lol
<balloons> heaps of weird stuff
<Noskcaj> i cant remember exactly but a square did laps of the screen at one part
<balloons> heh
<balloons> howdy
<letozaf> balloons: fine and you ?
<balloons> a bit hungry
<balloons> haha
<Noskcaj> then eat
<letozaf> what time is it in florida ?
<TheLordOfTime> should be 15:52
<TheLordOfTime> give or take 20 minutes
<TheLordOfTime> (florida = eastern us timezone last i checked)
<letozaf> well then need a snak :)
<letozaf> balloons: I was looking at some packages testcases to test with autopilot, but they aren't easy as the gedit one
<Noskcaj> letozaf, did anything end up happening with the xchat testcase?
<letozaf> Noskcaj: i did not try with xchat just with gedit
<letozaf> wasn't it you testing xchat ?
<Noskcaj> i gave up after half finishing it
<letozaf> oh! the only parts I have difficulty in are the assertions
<letozaf> when I have to verify that a certain action worked correctly
<letozaf> like if you take a screenshot with gnome-screenshot how do you verify that the screenshot was taken correctly ?
<Noskcaj> i gave up because i didn't want to reallow the guest session and there would be issues testing joining a channel
<Noskcaj> i dont know
<Noskcaj> http://pastebin.com/7BZCEzx9 if you want to have a look
 * letozaf is reading
<Noskcaj> there is a new ppc netboot, i know what i'm doing today
<balloons> lol.. yes indeed
<balloons> letozaf, ok, where did you get stuck
<balloons> sadly I've gotten stuck on some stuff as well
<balloons> and I need more of the autopilot folks time
<Noskcaj> balloons, do you know why wxl has left -quality he was the only other netboot ppc tester
<letozaf> I get stuck when I have to verify what I have done
<letozaf> for instance:
<letozaf> if you test terminal, if you do what the testcase says you have to change termial colors
<letozaf> how do you verify the color changed ?
<letozaf> or
<letozaf> how do you verify the settings that are different from default ones
<letozaf> it's no difficult to perform the action of changing the color but to verify it after
<letozaf> another example gnome-screenshot it's easy to take a screenshot, but how do you verify the screenshot taken is ok ?
<letozaf> where did you get stuck
<letozaf> ?
<Noskcaj> floodbot would not be happy with you letozaf
<letozaf> sorry.. :( had to write the stuff !!  how can I tell ? telepathy :-D
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> sorry was grabbing a drink
<balloons> so yes I agree
<balloons> it's not always so easy to understand how to do that
<balloons> but that's ok.. they are good questions
<balloons> some of them, I would say you can confirm by using command line stuff
<balloons> other things need autopilot's help to "read"
<balloons> Noskcaj, I don't know.. i believe wxl is still around
<balloons> phillw knows him more than i
<letozaf> yes with command line you can verify if a file has been created and if it's an image, but how do you "report" that back so that if it fails the test at the end counts it as a failure...
<letozaf> you need the assertions
<letozaf> need to find out more about those
<phillw> Noskcaj: have you pinged wxl recently?
<Noskcaj> phillw, just did on -powerpc
<Noskcaj> i have roughly every week
<phillw> okiez, he is quite busy, but is also on #lubuntu-offtopic. I've not had any direct contact with him for a while, as I do leave the l-qa guys alone.... They know I'm here when needed.
<phillw> I'll drop him an email to see how life's treating him.
<Noskcaj> it was more just wondering why he had left
<balloons> letozaf, ahh.. so an assertion about if a file was created or ?
<Noskcaj> is there a lubuntu-qa channel?
<letozaf> balloons: well I do not know if it already exists ... but yes, you need to verify that a file has been created and maybe check if it's an image or if it's something else it depends on what you are testing
<phillw> Noskcaj: he is still and administrator on l-qa https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa/+members#active
<phillw> Noskcaj: several of the team don't use
<phillw> irc
<phillw> but, as I said, I'll drop him a line and see how he is :()
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> s/ :( / :) /
<phillw> Noskcaj: If you're in need of an extra body, ask on the l-qa mailing list (send it to gregfaith@gmail.com and cc l-qa)
<balloons> letozaf, yes.. it is completely dependent on the testcase
<phillw> I can help with netboot, but can only use qemu for ppc stuff as I don't have the hardware.
<letozaf> balloons, so at the moment I think I can write the testcases in autopilot performing  the actions required but not being able to check all of them
<Noskcaj> phillw, then you have the easiest test of us all
<phillw> Noskcaj: If you would benefit from a virtual machine with a 100 Mb/s internet link for testing netboot installs, just give me a ping and I'll set you one up.
<letozaf> and in the terminal testcase I cannot verify the color settings before changing them, if they are different from default the test does not work
<phillw> Noskcaj: KVM is currently crippled for testing 'raring'... It is, to say the least, frustrating.
<balloons> letozaf, yes I think that's the way to go for now
<balloons> I have been considering where to host these
<balloons> have you ever branched something on launchpad?
<letozaf> nope
<balloons> I'm guessing most testers are used to ppa's, but not to putting stuff of there own up ;-)
<letozaf> yes
<balloons> it's likely going to end up we just place all of them in a branch
<letozaf> I can learn :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, how did you get 100MB/s? i am still on 768K although most of my country is getting 100MB soon
<balloons> it's not hard.. even I figured it out :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, nz still rules!
 * balloons is jealous
<phillw> Noskcaj: I have a dedicated server upon which i run VM's for various F/OSS teams.
<Noskcaj> balloons, why do you like NZ?
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, what's not to like?
<balloons> climate, nature, people
<Noskcaj> idk, i dislike because i'm from AUS
 * balloons notes he has never actually been to new zealand
<Noskcaj> lol
<balloons> ahh.. I could probably do austrailia.. but I think nz is like an even better version of it.. all heresay of course
<balloons> how long have you been in nz vs aus?
<Noskcaj> balloons, i think as long as the countries have existed
<balloons> letozaf, ok, well, for what you have, why don't you put it up on lp?
<balloons> that way I can help out as well
<Noskcaj> Australia: millions of things to kill you if you leave the city, NZ: to much extream sports, i.e. you get yourself killed
<balloons> Noskcaj, ?.. you were born in Australia I take it
<Noskcaj> yup, live in armidale all my life
<balloons> Noskcaj, do you know who peter lynn is?
<Noskcaj> nope
<balloons> how about kiteboarding?
<letozaf> ok don't have much but I can work to "have much" I was always mumbling on the assertions I could not do :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, ?
<letozaf> Noskcaj, I've been to Sydney and loved it
<Noskcaj> letozaf, understandable
<letozaf> Noskcaj, only one thing: you've got too many spiders... dangerous spiders :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh.. well, I'm off topic, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Lynn.. he's the father of modern kite sports, and from nz
<Noskcaj> phillw, any ppc tests you could do would be great, but are there even end-users left for ppc
<letozaf> I'm a lady and hate spiders
<balloons> letozaf, http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<balloons> I think that should get you fixed up
<Noskcaj> letozaf, spiders = bad but we dont have that many, balloons: ok then
<letozaf> balloons, I was about to ask you that
<phillw> Noskcaj: can you /j ##phillw
<balloons> you can commit to a +junk branch
<balloons> without having to worry about making a project
<Noskcaj> phillw, done
<balloons> as you can see, I did: bzr push lp:~nskaggs/+junk/autopilot-walkthrough
<balloons> you could do something like bzr push lp:~carlasella/+junk/WHATEVERYOUWANTTOCALLTHIS
<letozaf> balloons,  ok I will read the tutorial and work on what I can and upload it to bzr
<balloons> yes.. go for it
<balloons> then I can branch and we can hack together on your stuff
<letozaf> balloons, :-D sure
<balloons> eventually, we'll spawn a project so others can do the same
<balloons> assuming this works well
<balloons> I think it will
<letozaf> let's try
<phillw> balloons: I've updated bug 1088692 have you had any news from xnox?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088692 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen corrupt when installing 13.04 using KVM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088692
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-15
<phillw> hmm net split :)
<jtaylor> why isn't eatmydata used for testbed preparation?
<jtaylor> makes it much faster for me and still seems to work
<jtaylor> can someone with an intel cpu pastebin proc/cpuinfo in the testbed
<dlbike76> Hi, any lbuntu testers around today?
<dlbike76> ^^^ are we testing the same apps this cadence week as for main?
<dlbike76> Hi, any lbuntu testers around today?
<dlbike76> ^^^ are we testing the same apps this cadence week as for main?
<dlbike76> Sorry for the double post earlier.
<dlbike76> Hi is there a testcase for the lubuntu software center?
<dlbike76> phillw: ping
<phillw> dlbike76: hi, there is not one written yet
<phillw> LSC has a rather bad bug, but needs a dev to sort it out. Julien simply does not have time :(
<dlbike76> phillw: Okay, another question.  I'm not seeing anything listed in software center in lubuntu.
<dlbike76> ahhh okay.  So it is a known bug?
<phillw> yes, it's a killer bug :(
<dlbike76> Are we using the automatic packing testing and raring-proposed?
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/1078820
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1078820 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "The lubuntu software centre is not showing any other software execpt the ones already installed on my computer." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> any packages that are shared with ubuntu may have test cases written. AFAIK, there are no auto package tests for lubuntu specific things. I'm still writing test cases for lubuntu ones for manual testing. I've not made a start on automated testing.
<dlbike76> I really like the idea of the auto testing.  Unfortuately my main machine is too slow for it!
<dlbike76> Well technically not too slow...  too little memory...
<dlbike76> Thank goodness for Lubuntu and it's low resource requirements.
<phillw> If I can get 13.04 (any of them) to work in KVM it would be a help to me :/
<phillw> one of the ubuntu+1 team has put it on his TODO list and have a look at the bug.
<dlbike76> Yeah i've noticed problems with 13.04 desktop on my wife's machine due to the Nvidia drivers (assumedly...)
<phillw> dlbike76: I'll have a chat with balloons and get my current lubuntu test cases moved from the sandbox area to the public area so people can use them :)
<dlbike76> Or if you could point me to the sandbox area then I would look there for them.
<dlbike76> I plan to ask before submitting testcase related bugs since I'm new to testing.
<dlbike76> I sortof wish that the testcases were broken into smaller pieces.
<dlbike76> As it is now, the livecd test is all or nothing.
<phillw> the application test cases are 'bite' size... I'm just trying to find the page!
<dlbike76> Also where are instructions for submitting hardware profiles?
<phillw> hmm, my testcases seem to have moved from where they were....
<phillw> dlbike76: hardware profiles are held at https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<phillw> if your machine is not listed, then click on the 'participate' link and send one in :)
<phillw> *note to self* add my machine for 12.10 :)
<dlbike76> Thanks.  I had submitted my laptop to friendly.ubuntu.com, but had forgotten about the site...
<dlbike76> Does the site work well for custom built machines?
<phillw> my laptop build is on the 12.04, but not 12.10. The hardware build should be fine for custom machines, the tester doesn't know what a custom machine is... each machine is custom (by the manufacturer :) )
<dlbike76> yeah... :-) I think what I was asking was whether you could search at the component level.
<phillw> the LJ series (similar to mine) is shown at https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.04/Packard%20Bell/EasyNote%20LJ65/I:Bn4Hmp:gI:BHe:I4:BEfi:BLp:CH:I8g:BQ8:I8g/devices/ That gives you an idea of what it will pull in.
<dlbike76> When will 13.04 be added to friendly.ubuntu.com?
<phillw> after the release, I would guess.
<dlbike76> That probably makes the most sense.
<phillw> those pesky devs keep changing things until launch date :P
<dlbike76> I really like the new idea of raring-proposed.
<dlbike76> I'm guessing it's a similar idea to sid/testing/stable...
<dlbike76> Are there any plans to add support for the xubuntu/lubuntu/edubuntu etc to ubuntu friendly program?
<dlbike76> phillw: Do you know if there has been any progress on bug 1029212?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1029212 in hardinfo (Ubuntu) "System Profiler and Benchmark 2 blank gui boxes closing the small one results in the system info to be displayed." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029212
<phillw> the bug seems to still be active. Just a case of time being found to sort it.
<dlbike76> Okay.  I had submitted a backtrace, don't know if it helps or not.
<dlbike76> Just noticed that the wallpaper defaults to tile instead or stretch in 1280x1024 mode on current lubuntu daily.
<dlbike76> ^^ any known reports about that one?
<phillw> I've not seen any bug report, so file a new one against lubuntu-artwork (Rafael can then check settings out).
<Noskcaj> is ubiquity meant to be a block in shape?
<Noskcaj> it would appear compiz crashed
<phillw> Noskcaj: I cannot get any 13.04's to run in KVM... Let me install virtual-box and see if that works.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> phillw, i wont report  a bug until someone confirms but the installer becomes a rectangle and you can type anything
<Noskcaj> it might only affect ubuntu i386
<dlbike76> phillw: I opened bug 1090795 for what we discussed earlier.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1090795 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Desktop wallpaper defaults to tile instead of stretch upon changing resolution to 1280x1024" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090795
<phillw> I got it by email (all bugs that can affect lubuntu are sent to me :) )
<Noskcaj> phillw, rectangle bug seems to happen randomly, i cant get it to repeat
<phillw> I have got virtual-box installed, so I'll have a play in a while (I'm just helping xy setup a VM on his dedi server).
<Noskcaj> phillw, saw that. have you got testdrive as well?
<phillw> nope
<Noskcaj> you should, its so useful
<Noskcaj> easier zsync, VM auto-config
<phillw> Noskcaj: as I use KVM on my dedi, it makes sense to me that I use it on my local machine as well.
<Noskcaj> phillw, yes it does make sense, but testdrive works with KVM as well
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-16
<Noskcaj> we need to add a run-once testcase for an ubuntu reinstall (ideally from one desktop environment to another) as in 12.10 this is quite buggy.
<Noskcaj> my first attempt it froze and on my second i got an error that removed apt, wifi and my touchpad
<Noskcaj> what still needs doing to finish http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-quality?
<Noskcaj> we need to add a reinstall run-once, ideally switch desktop interfaces. e.g. xubuntu to lubuntu
<Noskcaj> in 12.10 (for that example at least) things a quite buggy
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-09
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> elopio: do you have a (literal) second to ack https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot/fix-changelog/+merge/198270 ?
<pitti> alesage: ^ or you
<pitti> (I even have a bad conscience having to ask other people for such a trivial and obvious thing, but policy..)
<alesage> pitti also top-approved, hope I was meant to :)
<pitti> alesage: it was, thanks
<pitti> running tests once for this is already a waste :)
<senan> balloons, Good Evening
<balloons> hello senan, how are you?
<senan> balloons, I'm good .. thanks.. Extremely busy now a days..even working on weekends :(
<senan> balloons, how about you
<balloons> senan, it's a busy time of year certainly :-) I do try and keep weekends free.. well for other work, haha
<senan> balloons, we have a busy schedule.. need to complete a boat load of test cases within 3  weeks
<senan> balloons, that too SAP applications :)
<senan> balloons, I'm stuck with DiskUsageAnalyzer.. Need Dan's help to proceed
<balloons> senan, everything pushed to your branch?
<senan> balloons, yes
<senan> balloons, two tests are failing.. but for me everything looks good here. its failing for me when I run sandbox mode
<balloons> senan, got a link to the mp again?
<senan> balloons, now  ?
<senan> balloons, I didn't get you
<balloons> senan, I was asking for https://code.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/+merge/193087
<balloons> senan, did you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/+junk/baobab?
<knome> balloons, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/ ...
<senan> no I didnt
<senan> Balloons, That also having the same issue while running sandbox run
<balloons> senan, have a look and leave some comments for Dan
<balloons> I'm sure he'll get back to you
<balloons> knome, k.. what should I see?
<senan> balloons ok
<balloons> belkinsa pinged me about it as well
<knome> balloons, new navigation header?
<senan> balloons, yea he left some clues in that .. I'll take a look at it
<senan> balloons.. good night
<balloons> knome, lol.. I'm not that familar with the wiki
<balloons> senan, yes good night and do have a look
<balloons> senan, if I see Dan I'll let him know. But do leave a comment, it's the best way
<knome> balloons, hah ;)
<balloons> so he knows your still working on it, etc
<balloons> knome, that was the point of me taking the task of going through it and trying it out
<knome> balloons, i know... sorry for taking your work items! :P
<balloons> knome, lolololol.. please feel free
<knome> i guess i can leave fixing the rest of the pages for you
<knome> i'm already way too deep in the docs :P
<balloons> I only signed up for feedback giving, not for redesigning ;-)
<knome> well i took some of the burden from the navigation, now you can give a bit more feedback ;)
<knome> got to go eat now, bbl
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-10
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> hey jibel
<jibel> Hi pitti, comment ça va?
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien, merci ! et toi ?
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien également.
<jamespage> jibel, whats the magic feature to make autopkg tests ignore stderr as errors?
<jibel> jamespage, allow-stderr in the restrictions
<jamespage> jibel, ta
<DanChapman> good morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<balloons> howdy DanChapman
<DanChapman> howdy balloons o/ how are you?
<balloons> DanChapman, good how's about yourself/
<balloons> I was chatting with senan yesterday
<DanChapman> Yeah I'm good thanks just been really bogged down with studying the last week or so.. nearing the end now. Oh right how's senan been getting on?
<DanChapman> balloons: ^^ also is it still planned for the 13th to review the ubiquity tests?
<balloons> DanChapman, mmm indeed. We should get an actual meeting on the calendar for that
<balloons> DanChapman, he was having trouble so I told him to look at the branch and leave his comments on the MP
<DanChapman> balloons: ok i will go see if he left a comment :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: Yeah we should get a date set, should also see when is good for jibel aswell
<balloons> DanChapman, he didn't sadly; https://code.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/+merge/193087
<balloons> jibel, you still around?
<DanChapman> balloons: well I will be hanging around tonight so will try and catch him if he appears
<balloons> Man, look at the dashboard today :-) http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/
<senan> balloons,DanChapman : Good Evening
 * balloons waves to senan 
<balloons> just chatting about you..
<DanChapman> hey senan :-)
<senan> :)
<DanChapman> senan, balloons was saying you were having some troubles?
<jibel> balloons, I'm there
<senan> DanChapman; yea the same issue we discussed earlier..But I didnt check the code you sent
<DanChapman> senan yeah take a look through that branch and see what you can come up with :-) there is some bits in there you will find useful
<senan> DanChapman: What the emulator does ? I didnt understand the purpose
<senan> DanChapman, But when I am running autopilot run Disk... its working fine
<DanChapman> senan, basically the emulators just bolt on additional utillity functions to the object you are interacting with, it takes the pain out of doing some of the tricky bits with writing the tests
<DanChapman> senan so for instance your test currently is blindly clicking the treeview in the GtkFileChooserDialog and then you have to try and do the hardwork of getting to a certain directory (making sure the file chooser entry is visible/has focus/text is entered correctly and so on...) so you can open it, the emulator basically takes the tricky work out of it. All you have to do is select the GtkFileChooserDialog, then use say GtkFileCHooserDialog
<DanChapman> .go_to_directory('/home') and it will do it all for you
<DanChapman> balloons: I cancelled that gtk emulator MP as I wanted to rework it plus I have some extra functions to add, and it seemed like it wasn't going to get looked at :-) Its almost ready for a new MP though
<balloons> DanChapman, :-) Things are calmed down. I would suggest pinging thomi directly once it's ready
<balloons> I can ask as well
<DanChapman> balloons: yep sure will :-)
<senan> DanChapman: Is the test failing because it selects multiple items ?
<senan> DanChapman, Does it mean there is multiple elements with same attributes exists ?
<dkessel> good evening :)
<senan> Good Night All :)
<balloons> dkessel, evening
<syfhvbgos7> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNINGWARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING YOU MAY BE WATCHED    YOU MAY BE WATCHED                YOU MAY BE WATCHEDDo usa&israel use chat&social communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!Do usa&Israel use chat &facebook 2 spy?!?!?!?Do
<syfhvbgos7> they record &analyse everything we type?!?!?!?هل تستخدم امريكاواسرئيل الشات والفيس بوك للتجسس!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!  YOU MAY BE WATCHED WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNINGWARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING YOU MAY BE WATCHED    YOU MAY BE WATCHED                YOU MAY BE
<syfhvbgos7> WATCHEDDo usa&israel use chat&social communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!Do usa&Israel use chat &facebook 2 spy?!?!?!?Do they record &analyse everything we type?!?!?!?هل تستخدم امريكاواسرئيل الشات والفيس بوك للتجسس!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!		YOU MAY BE WATCHED WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,
<syfhvbgos7>                      WARNINGWARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING YOU MAY BE WATCHED    YOU MAY BE WATCHED                YOU MAY BE WATCHEDDo usa&israel use chat&social communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!Do usa&Israel use chat &facebook 2 spy?!?!?!?Do they record &analyse everything we
<syfhvbgos7> type?!?!?!?هل تستخدم امريكاواسرئيل الشات والفيس بوك للتجسس!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!  YOU MAY BE WATCHED WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNINGWARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING YOU MAY BE WATCHED    YOU MAY BE WATCHED                YOU MAY BE WATCHEDDo usa&israel use chat&social
<syfhvbgos7> communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!Do usa&Israel use chat &facebook 2 spy?!?!?!?Do they record &analyse everything we type?!?!?!?هل تستخدم امريكاواسرئيل الشات والفيس بوك للتجسس!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!  YOU MAY BE WATCHED WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNINGWARNING
<syfhvbgos7>            WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING YOU MAY BE WATCHED    YOU MAY BE WATCHED                YOU MAY BE WATCHEDDo usa&israel use chat&social communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!Do usa&Israel use chat &facebook 2 spy?!?!?!?Do they record &analyse everything we type?!?!?!?هل تستخدم امريكا
<syfhvbgos7> واسرئيل الشات والفيس بوك للتجسس!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!YOU MAY BE WATCHED WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNINGWARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING YOU MAY BE WATCHED    YOU MAY BE WATCHED                YOU MAY BE WATCHEDDo usa&israel use chat&social communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect
<syfhvbgos7> informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!Do usa&Israel use chat &facebook 2 spy?!?!?!?Do they record &analyse everything we type?!?!?!?هل تستخدم امريكاواسرئيل الشات والفيس بوك للتجسس!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!
<cgoldberg> how pleasant
<balloons> hmm.. /me wonders
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-11
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey  there elfy o/
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Had any time to work on testdrive yet?
<jibel> Good morning all
<jibel> DanChapman, libautopilot is still crashing ubiquity tests. I'll have another look and report a new bug
<DanChapman> jibel: Good morning, yes it seems it's failing at roughly the  same point again. :-( also could bug 1259525 be the problem with why lubuntu and xubuntu are failing as it never gets to the live session?
<ubot5> bug 1259525 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu & Xubuntu "Try Ubuntu" asks for password. Does not enter live session." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259525
<jibel> DanChapman, ah, thanks, possibly, I've been searching LP but didn't find this bug. I'll investigate too
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> DanChapman, on lubuntu and xubuntu lightdm tries to start the session called 'Ubuntu' because the default session is not set
<DanChapman> jibel ah i see. So those tests will have to wait on it being fixed then. I have been trying to reproduce the autopilot bug locally but it seems I can't, have you had any luck?
<jibel> DanChapman, no luck either, I ran it dozens of times and no crash
<jibel> I'll try in the lab but I don't see why it would be differnet
<jibel> DanChapman, user-session=Lubunt (or Xubuntu) is missing from /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. I think this is set with /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults and this command doesn't exist anymore
<jibel> I don't now if it has been removed on purpose
<DanChapman> jibel it's a really strange bug. It seems its not getting a reply from dbus only when selecting the webkit scrolled window, the only other time ive seen  the nor reply problem is when autopilot is launching some other Gtk apps where it gives the same timeout message but then goes through a process of 'executing the introspection queue due to error' (which can take a few minutes to eventually start) and the test continues. I could try switchi
<jibel> I'll file a bug
<DanChapman> ng that for the actual webkitview (which really it should be anyway now i think about it) and see if that fails still
<DanChapman> jibel ok cool
<DanChapman> jibel this is another recurring one http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555917/ it's as if autopilot isn't picking up ubiquity as a running app at the start of the test when it creates the initial app_snapshot. Which is strange as you set a 30 second wait from launching ubiquity to the test starting
<DanChapman> jibel I can confirm the bug above is the app_snapshot being initially populated with an empty list. I'll file a bug against autopilot for it but i could also kill ubiquity before the end of the test to work round it for now?
<jibel> DanChapman, I'd rather have autopilot fixed. Give me the bug number and I'll escalate it if necessary
<DanChapman> jibel, ok will do
<balloons> DanChapman, jibel scheduling a meetup for this Friday, ping if the time is bad :-)
<jibel> balloons, I wont be available after 1500UTC anything before is ok
<balloons> jibel, ahh.. I made it 1500, so let's move it up
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> jibel, can you do 1430-1500?
<jibel> balloons, works for me
<balloons> excellent, done
<DanChapman> balloons, that works for me too :-)
<balloons> alrighty :-)
<balloons> davmor2, can you test an MP for me on maguro?
<balloons> davmor2, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/increase-swipe-size/+merge/198593 specifically
<DanChapman> jibel bug 1260012 sorry took a while children are home :-S
<ubot5> bug 1260012 in Autopilot "app snapshot during test setup is being set to an empty list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260012
<davmor2> balloons: so I did ./testclick.sh lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/increase-swipe-size  all 17 tests failed. I'll have  aquick dig into why in a minute for you
<balloons> davmor2, likely you'll have to reboot and run phablet-test-click again
<balloons> the script seems to have gotten old in the tooth
<balloons> you certainly shouldn't get 17 failures :-)
<davmor2> balloons: certainly looks to be behaving a bit better now
<balloons> davmor2, :-) compare with http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/55:20131209.1:20131203/5355/calendar-app-autopilot/
<davmor2> balloons: however it looks like this might be a cause for concern on ci infrastructure maybe if the test just randomly won't run ;)
<jibel> DanChapman, Thanks. I re-ran all the tests 1 by 1 and they are all pass-ish. Failures are because labels do not match when they contains the flavor name or because real partition size slightly differs from the requested size.
<DanChapman> Yeah ive just pushed a quick fix for the wrong labels it was missing a .format(distro_flavor) in the english conf. Oops! ;-p
<DanChapman> jibel does that bug report need any other info or is that enough?
<DanChapman> balloons, could you change my meeting request to my gmail account danchapman1819@gmail.com please :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, the bug report is good
<balloons> DanChapman, done
<DanChapman> jibel great thanks
<DanChapman> balloons, cheers mate
<davmor2> balloons: https://paste.ubuntu.com/6557160  I'm going to run the individual failures and see why
<balloons> davmor2, that would be very helpful. These tests run on my mako
<balloons> I'm not sure what the issue is on the maguro
<davmor2> balloons: maguro hates everything don't worry :)
<davmor2> balloons: okay I'm stumped I don't see a reason why this is failing, I've had a look at the test and it seems fine.  So I'll look into it some more tomorrow but I don't think it is failing because of your change so I'm happy to say it works if that is what you are after :)
<balloons> davmor2, my change was to try and make it not fail
<balloons> :-) lol
<balloons> I appreciate you looking however.. I'm sad to hear you are stumped as well I suppose
<davmor2> balloons: hmm in that case maguro hates you :D
<balloons> but it is perplexing ;-)
<balloons> I'm ok with maguro hating me
<balloons> that's life
<davmor2> I'll have more time to look at it tomorrow am so when you arrive hopefully I'll have a cause for you with any joy :)
<balloons> ohh, I hope!
<Noskcaj> balloons, Any chance of a call for testing for https://code.google.com/p/prpltwtr/issues/detail?id=88 ? We had to drop pidgin twitter because of a similar issue, but this time it might actually work
<balloons> Noskcaj, oO
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, got a couple om merge proposals that need attention
<balloons> Letozaf_, wonderful.. point me at them
<Letozaf_> balloons,
<balloons> I'm been trying to clean up the last of the failures on the dashboard
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/music-app/add_song_and_play and https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/music-app/add_album_to_queue
<balloons> Letozaf_, looking
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! I have nearly finished to fix music app's "need autopilot test" 's bugs
<balloons> good stuff!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, first glance these look good
<balloons> I'll pull the branch and have a run while I review
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, runs look good too :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<balloons> hmm conflict
<Letozaf_> balloons, where ?
<balloons> test_music.py
<balloons> yea, seems to be between your 2 branches
<balloons> one must have an older copy of one of the changes perhaps
<balloons> I'll approve this one first
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/music-app/add_album_to_queue/+merge/197964
<balloons> Letozaf_, that will merge, then just need to get the other all set
<Letozaf_> balloons, how do I do this ? I mean should I branch music-app once you have merged and then put in the last tests of the other branch or what ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can resolve the conflict now
<balloons> just merge both branches into trunk
<balloons> it will show the conflict
<balloons> I accepted one of the merges, the one I ran. Added the second mp caused the conflict
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you got image 59 on mako ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes
<balloons> dkessel, evening to you!
<dkessel> good evening balloons :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, are you able to open music-app, rss reader or other core app ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, err.. wait
<Letozaf_> balloons, they do not open on mine
<balloons> I guess I'm 58 atm
<Letozaf_> balloons, not sure if it's a bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, or just my device that's broken
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes.. there was a MIR bug that didn't let you open things and a nasty regression.. sounds like you've hit it
<balloons> try updating
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have the last image: 59 no updates for me
<stgraber> balloons: can you please use the right name ;) "Mir" and not "MIR", it took me a while to understand that you weren't referring to an actual MIR bug...
<balloons> Letozaf_, see, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05520.html
<balloons> stgraber, yikes.. you are right.. I shouldn't confuse, my apologies
<balloons> Letozaf_, so yea, if you did manage to get #59 you are a bit stuck until #60 lands tonight/tomorrow morning early
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, but should I report a bug or just wait to see if the problem is still there on image 60
<balloons> Letozaf_, the bug is reported.. I don't have it offhand, but it's all taken care of :-)
<balloons> Sorry your phone is out of comission for a bit
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problems
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok this is merged https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/music-app/add_album_to_queue/+merge/197964
<balloons> how's your resolution coming?
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm think I got a bit of a mess in my branch on my PC
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can always leave it, grab trunk in a new branch and re-merge your branch into it from launchpad
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I was thinking about doing something like that
<balloons> I've done it before :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it works and got one conflict
<balloons> kk.. fix it up and we should be good to merge it
<Letozaf_> balloons, look too much of a mess to me :( let me try to figure it out
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it made a mess of two different tests, better put the new tests back into the newly branched music app tests from trunk and propose a new merge
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can just manually resolve by setting the 2 tests as your know they should be
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will try that now
<balloons> Letozaf_, any luck?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no unfortunatly event if I put the tests as they should be I still get conflicts
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I made a mess somewhere :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can ignore the conflicts
<Letozaf_> balloons, how ?
<balloons> just remove all the --tree, --original nonsense
<balloons> then bzr resolve
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool it works :) hope I remember this "trick" for the future
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me commit
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol.. how else have you been solving conflicts?
<balloons> I feel as if I've misled you along the way if that didn't come across . . . .
<Letozaf_> balloons, haven't had many :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe it's just that I'm a newby on bzr and lauchpad, have to get used to them
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed the changes
<balloons> Letozaf_, k.. I'm trying to land my own music fixed
<balloons> *fixes.. it'll be one big update
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope everything is ok this time :P
 * balloons crosses fingers
 * Letozaf_ too
 * patdk-wk pokes a needle at the balloon
<alesage> hey don't prick our balloons :P
 * balloons suddenly feels deflated
<Letozaf_> alesage, you're right :P leave our balloons alone :P :P
<patdk-wk> but but, he got me zapped with static electricity first!
<balloons> patdk-wk, that's the just the price of friendship
<knome> lol
 * knome puts balloons on a leash and lets them hover to the ceiling
<knome> them? him,
<balloons> weee!!
<knome> watch your head!
<knome> *BUMP!*
<knome> too late!
<Letozaf_> lol
<patdk-wk> now see if you can get him to let go of the curtains
<balloons> nothing wrong with being tethered
<knome> the curtains?
<knome> we don't have those
<knome> (we're moving on sunday and we've already taken them down)
<balloons> ok carla, time to try your full set of changes now and approve
<balloons> whew
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( Xorg crashed
<Letozaf_> balloons, have to go now... be back tomorrow
<dkessel> night Letozaf_
<dkessel> i am leaving too... bye guys
<balloons> Letozaf_, dkessel night
<Letozaf_> dkessel, good night
<balloons> Letozaf_, no worries, I'll merge your stuff :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> Im sure it will be good
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> knome, I too am trying to me
<balloons> *move
<knome> hehe
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-12
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<elfy> DanChapman: I'm about all day today
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> hi la_juyis
<elfy> didn't expect to see you in here :)
<la_juyis> hi elfy :
<la_juyis> :)
<la_juyis> elfy, well, I'm in the QA team ^^
<elfy> oh - didn't know that and've never actually noticed you in here I guess - I just know you from can sso things :)
<la_juyis> elfy, well, I'm mostly lurking, TBH :)
<la_juyis> (most of the time)
<elfy> :)
<la_juyis> elfy, are you feeling better these days? :)
<elfy> getting there - I can at least move about a bit now :)
<elfy> wasn't a very good week at all
<la_juyis> :/
<la_juyis> well, I certainly hope you manage to be in better shape :D
<elfy> thanks
<amjjawad> elfy, isn't that off-topic? :P
<elfy> what?
<amjjawad> hello la_juyis nice to meet you
<amjjawad> elfy, that conversation you are having ;)
<la_juyis> hi amjjawad
<amjjawad> la_juyis, hi :)
<elfy> amjjawad: this isn't an official support channel - you were completely offtopic in one of the official support channels
<amjjawad> elfy, you are so strict ;) but never mind, point taken!!
<elfy> hi slickymaster
<amjjawad> la_juyis, what part of Ubuntu Quality you are involved in?
<slickymaster> morning elfy
<amjjawad> sorry to ask la_juyis but I am not an IRC person so I am here rarely :)
<slickymaster> I fiddle around in Trello yesterday elfy
<elfy> yep - saw :)
<elfy> slickymaster: should be useful to keep us singing from the same sheet
<la_juyis> amjjawad, U1 qa & support & sso support & pay support'
<slickymaster> elfy: yes, agree
<amjjawad> la_juyis, nice :) hope all is okay with your work
<la_juyis> amjjawad, ^^ thanks
<amjjawad> you welcome :)
<DanChapman> pitti, hey does libautopilot-gtk only support Gtk+
<pitti> DanChapman: as opposed to what? (yes, only GTK)
<DanChapman> pitti sorry i meant only Gtk3
<pitti> DanChapman: at the moment the package is only built against Gtk 3, so yes
<pitti> it shouldn't be too much effort to make it work for gtk2, but we actually try to get rid of that
<DanChapman> pitti ok cool. was talking over in xubuntu-devel and they still use some older Gtk2 apps so thats why autopilot interface insn't loading :-) Thanks
<balloons> amjjawad, didn't see you peaking in here
<elfy> chilicuil: yay - just the person - I lost link to that testcase check script of yours :(
 * elfy is bad
<chilicuil> elfy: morning =), it's here https://raw.github.com/chilicuil/learn/master/sh/tools/test-case-format
<elfy> chilicuil: thanks :)
<elfy> balloons: when you've got 5 minutes can you ping me please :)
<elfy> and hi ;)
<DanChapman> jibel, i've noticed a bug with ubiquity that might be causing the dbus no reply problem, The ubiquity window when launched spans the full width of the screen see http://ubuntuone.com/0HnKCmC73f01HaGKBBlDX3 and then on the transition to the progress page where the bug keeps appearing the window kind of flickers/disappears and then comes back as its correct size see http://ubuntuone.com/4gVvX0kuDmirFSbFkcz0Sv. It made me think maybe autopilot
<DanChapman> is probing dbus during the flicker/window craziness and getting no reply
<xnox> =/ that should not be happinging (full width)
<DanChapman> xnox, i'm filing a bug now for it
<balloons> davmor2, so I'll be looking at calendar in a moment.. I saw your log but didn't peruse it.
<davmor2> balloons: it's frustrating me now,  I see nothing wrong manually doing the test
<balloons> davmor2, well thinking aloud.. if it works on desktop and mako, and it's not a swipe issue, that really only points to one thing. Timing. Maguro is slower
<davmor2> balloons: this is what I'm thinking I noticed that the switch between days was really quick and I'm wonder if it is running the assert on the wrong part
<balloons> davmor2, I'm not sure when you EOD
<davmor2> 2 hours
<balloons> davmor2, alrighty :-) Just landed everything else, let's look at calendar :)
<davmor2> balloons: I'm with you on the timing issue to be honest I can't see it being anything else
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found out what the problem is
<balloons> what a day :-) We landed my changes to music finally
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh excellent
<elfy> balloons - find the lost chord?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! but the problem is to find the solution to the problem :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have three images with the same objectName and have to find a way to distinguish them
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm looking at this now
<Letozaf_> balloons, is there a way to launch autopilot vis on the device ? the test works on desktop but not on device, so if I could use it on the device, maybe it could help
<balloons> Letozaf_, sadly no.. no vis on the device :-(
<balloons> Letozaf_, however, use the logger to help if needed
<Letozaf_> balloons, the logger ?
<balloons> what's the issue however? is everything pushed to lp?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes everything is pushed
<balloons> ok, so I'll just re-review my run from last night
<balloons> yes, logger.debug statements.. aka, print while you go..
<balloons> it's not much, but :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, the problem is in emulators.py line 162
<Letozaf_> balloons, on the desktop the icon is +8 from tracktitles.globalRect[1] but probably not on the device
<Letozaf_> balloons, couldn't find a better way to get that image and click on it
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh yes now I understand what the logger is
<balloons> Letozaf_, it merges ok at least :-_)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed another change think this could fix it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I-m running it on the device now
<Letozaf_> balloons, I fixed one test
<balloons> oohh.. let me restart my testing lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, so also the other should be fixed let me try it
<Letozaf_> balloons, look like they are working fine now
<balloons> ohh excellent!
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me run them all together now I ran them one at a time (the ones that had problems)
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like the whole test worked
<Letozaf_> balloons, did it on your device ?
<balloons> still running
 * Letozaf_ crosses fingers
<knome> balloons, you should exercise more, better typing it seems
<knome> O;d
<balloons> knome, hah
<balloons> I'm not having the best luck
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<knome> with contributor joke quality?
<Letozaf_> balloons, what's wrong ?
<balloons> knome, you know your king of that
<balloons> Letozaf_, just needed a reboo
<balloons> it's running fine now
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<knome> balloons, you're (the)
<knome> :P
 * Letozaf_ still got fingers crossed
<balloons> knome, isn't that funny?
 * balloons thought it was clever
<knome> hehe :)
<knome> well... yeah, you could interpret that differently
<knome> in the "you know your stuff"-style
<balloons> i've not seen some of these music screens lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, :'(
<knome> lol
<Letozaf_> knome, :P
<knome> doesn't "screens" usually hide other stuff
 * knome hides
<balloons> I think knome is the one hiding
<knome> no shit sherlock :P
<balloons> ok, got 3 failures
<balloons> I wonder if I was running the latest or not
<balloons> Letozaf_, what rev do you have? lp has rev 274
<balloons> brb
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've got 274
<Letozaf_> balloons, also on my device I ran rev. 274
<balloons> ok. I did the same I believe
<balloons> does it run multiple times in a row just fine?
<balloons> if so, it might just be me
<Letozaf_> balloons, just ran it once. let me run them again
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I want to start clean with no data on the device can I delet com.ubuntu.music under /home/phablet/.local/share ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or will this mess it u[
<Letozaf_> sorry up
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, that's fine to delete if you wish
<Letozaf_> balloons, noo! got one failure, but non on my tests, on test_previous_and_mp3
<Letozaf_> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test failed: 'TestMP3Title' != u'Swansong'
<balloons> mmm..
<balloons> you should merge trunk again
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you mean run bzr merge or something else ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, because bzr merge says nothing to do
<balloons> bzr merge lp:music-app
<balloons> ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, what does this mean "Not attempting to fix packaging branch ancestry, missing pristine tar data for version 1.1."
<Letozaf_> balloons, then it says All changes applied successfully.
<balloons> ignore the packaging warning
<balloons> looks good
<balloons> you'll notice the other tests are different now :-)
<balloons> so they shouldn't cause you issues
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok , let me try
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok first run without errors
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try againg
<Letozaf_> sorry again
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I think we're good
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope so
<Letozaf_> balloons, nooo failures in continuous integration :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, second run ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, looks like pep8/pyflakes erros
<balloons> pyflakes actually: ./tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/test_music.py:16: 'GreaterThan' imported but unused
<balloons> really simple
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! let me cancel that, didn't look at the logs yet
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am running the tests on device for the third time, after last push
<Letozaf_> balloons, tests ran fine also this time
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ran them three times without errors...
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must go now it's late for me
<balloons> I think that's a wrap then :-)
<balloons> once jenkins approves I'll do the same
<balloons> good work!
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, be back tomorrow, night!
<balloons> ciao!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-13
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<balloons> good day all
<DanChapman> howdy balloons
<knome> balloons, what's the default ubuntu icon theme and where can i find that?
<balloons> hey knome give me a bit.. but I need to talk to you :-)
<knome> okay
<balloons> ok, so knome :-)
<knome> yep
<balloons> what was your questions exactly? I'll be nice before asking mine
<knome> lol
<knome> i wondered if you knew what the default ubuntu icon theme was
<knome> and where i could find it
<balloons> my guess is spread around in the upstream projects.. unity, etc
<knome> ok, that's worse guess than mine ;)
<knome> i'll look elsewhere
<knome> what did you have in mind then?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1259525
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259525 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu & Xubuntu lightdm session fails to start. user-session is not set" [Critical,Triaged]
<balloons> So I was going to ping elfy about this but you piped up :-) We need to get this patch tested and implemented; or an alternative implemented
<knome> mhm
<balloons> It's affecting images, and in particular means your ubiquity automated tests are failing
<balloons> we'd like to hand these off, so they really need to be green :-)
<knome> ;)
<knome> what are you proposing?
<knome> looks like unit193 did the patch, so i'm pretty sure there something buzzing already
<xnox> knome: fix your config files.
<knome> xnox, does the patch Unit193 proposed look good?
<xnox> knome: lubuntu/xubuntu should drop config files into lightdm.d folder to specify default session.
<xnox> knome: yes that's correct.
<xnox> knome: xubuntu / lubuntu developers should merge & upload that.
<knome> okay, then i'll get that done
<balloons> ty knome :-)
<knome> no problem
<knome> balloons, answer: ubuntu-mono and humanity-icon-theme
<balloons> ahh those sounds quite familar :-)
<phillw> balloons: ping
<davmor2> balloons: is there no way to have an event in the calendar last more than a day?
<balloons> ugh, netsplits for 20 mins
 * balloons taps the mic
<balloons> davmor2, really? you can set start and end dates
<davmor2> balloons: might be able to on edit event but initial creation only give you time looking at this
<balloons> davmor2, afaik there is no edit yet either
<balloons> it's been that way for a bit.. need to push those guys to move it forward
<DanChapman> balloons, could you change my invite to use dpniel@ubuntu.com please :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I guess that means I gave you a date to have everything compiled, hah
<DanChapman> balloons, I guess that does hah :-) sorry to be a pain i gave you the darn wrong email, apparently you can't add to gcalendar using your account alias, rather strange! Could you switch it to danchapman1819@gmail.com sorry :-\
<balloons> DanChapman, sure :-)
<balloons> done
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello :-)
<balloons> so as you saw, Victor found something with the merge
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try to see If I can reproduce it
<Letozaf_> balloons, if before running the test I delete  /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music I get no errors running the whole music app test, if  I do not have a clean environment I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6568644/ that is due to the fact that I do not have one song in the playlist anymore but two as I did not start with a clean environment
<Letozaf_> balloons, I do not get Victor's error
<balloons> Letozaf_, so do we simply need to ensure we start with a clean enviroment?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think so
<Letozaf_> balloons, everytime I  run the tests on clean environment
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get no errors
<balloons> several apps have this.. I thought music did as well. yes we should have the test do this
<balloons> you can't run a test in an unclean env
<Letozaf_> balloons,
<Letozaf_> balloons, are you guy's gonna do this, I mean make music app start
<Letozaf_> balloons, in a clean environment ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, this is something to add to the test. Have it backup and remove the current music db
<balloons> let me look. i swore it does this
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think it does but it does not remove playlists though
<Letozaf_> balloons, If I do not remove /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music  and re-run the test I get that error
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have the playlist I had already inserted with the previous test in
<balloons> Letozaf_, no it doesn't..
<balloons> that's easy to add to __init__.py
<balloons> Letozaf_, look at the clock app __init__.py
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will
<balloons> see the temove_move_sqlite_db and restore functions?
<balloons> then add this to setup
<balloons>         #backup and wipe db's before testing
<balloons>         self.temp_move_sqlite_db()
<balloons>         self.addCleanup(self.restore_sqlite_db)
<balloons> make sense?
<balloons> good catch. we should always be doing this
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will implement it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I did it and ran the test, but got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6568773/
<Letozaf_> balloons, is the backup_dir the same one as clock app's one ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, no it's not a straight copy/paste
<balloons>     sqlite_dir = os.path.expanduser(
<balloons>         "~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.clock/Databases")
<balloons>     backup_dir = sqlite_dir + ".backup"
<balloons> those should be set to music ^^
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok
<balloons> and don't forget to include them at the top
<balloons> ;-)
<balloons> sqlite_dir = os.path.expanduser( "~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music/Databases")
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fixed this on the desktop, let me try it on the device
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, bad news, cleaning the environment is not working on the device, let me see if I understand why
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok.. It's still good to have in the test, but I'm sorry it didn't fix it :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, the problm is that the playlists remain if you re-run the test, I used to run the tests removing the com.ubuntu.music dir before running them
<balloons> Letozaf_, is removing the db not getting them?
<balloons> remove the whole folder if it's needed
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's working in the desktop, I mean removing the database removes the playlists
<balloons> ok good, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but on the device this seems not work as on the desktop
<Letozaf_> balloons, I do not understand why as    sqlite_dir = os.path.expanduser(
<Letozaf_>         "~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music/Databases")
<Letozaf_> should be the same also on the device
<Letozaf_> I have /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music/Databases
<Letozaf_> balloons, on the device but it looks like the database is not removed still
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-14
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> it is - the sun is out and shiny shiny
<elfy> :)
<DanChapman> elfy indeed, perfect weather with the nice chill in the air :-)
<elfy> yep :)
<elfy> DanChapman: thanks for the work you've been doing with lderan when needed - I am glad to have gotten rid of that particular millstone :)
<elfy> made NO sense to me at all :p
<DanChapman> elfy your welcome, Ive actually made a start on a test for gthumb and will tidy up evince and file roller so you will have a few to get started with :-)
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Maybe wait till my next upload of gthumb for more advanced stuff since all the web plugins broke
<elfy> DanChapman: excellent - my next bunch if questions will be where are the reports and is there a way to understand those :D
<Noskcaj> And where can i find the autopilot on xfce infos you are talking about
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, Cool well I will leave the plugins etc till then. What xfce info you after?
<DanChapman> elfy lol reports on what desktop apps or ubiquity?
<Noskcaj> How to autopilot on it, or at least which channel's logs to try and read through
<elfy> DanChapman: desktop apps when they appear :) nothing to worry about now
<elfy> Noskcaj: try talking with lderan - he's been doing a fair bit with I believe
 * DanChapman noticed the user-session bug is fixed so lubuntu/xubuntu tests will be running again :-)
<Noskcaj> elfy, I'll do that tomorrow.
<elfy> DanChapman: cool - I sort of have my head around those reports
<DanChapman> elfy ahh i see well that depends on jibel and gema's plans for them, its planned for this cycle to get them running on the daily image but not sure when :-)
<elfy> yep - I do try to read what's going on
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-15
<mik2929> Hi to all I am looking for the terminal command to test Trusty on my test ondinateur
<mik2929> Hi to all I am looking for the terminal command to test Trusty on my test computer
<mik2929> Sorry for the mistake
<melodie> hi
<melodie> what about a discussion related to network-manager-gnome and the nm-applet.desktop which is installed into /etc/xdg/autostart along with the package? Is is a discussion which can be relevant here?
<melodie> in regard of this double icon bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1256434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256434 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "In trusty two network settings indicators come up in system tray " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie> and comments I added at comment #6
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1256434/comments/6
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-08
<pitti> Good morning
<balloons> hello world
<knome> hello balloons
<balloons> happy monday to you knome
<knome> heh, happy monday to you too ;)
<davmor2> balloons: Hey dude
<elfy> hi balloons
<dobey> pitti: ping
<dobey> pitti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9385488/ <- any idea what would cause the insserv problem when installing packages in the qemu image?
<pitti> dobey: old autopkgtest, it's fixed in newer releases
<dobey> pitti: i still have the same problem with autopkgtest 3.8.1 though
<pitti> dobey: but I strongly suppose your image was built with an older version of adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud
<pitti> it happens at that stage, not adt-run
<dobey> oh
<dobey> could not import package unityclickscope: cannot import name Notify, introspection typelib not found
<dobey> hmm
<balloons> pitti, ohh, the image has the old version, so it matters not that dobey updated his local install?
<pitti> balloons: correct
<balloons> good to know. This would be the case for containers or vm's yes?
<dobey>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/autopilot/utilities.py", line 62, in _pick_backend
<dobey>     "Unable to instantiate any backends\n%s" % '\n'.join(failure_reasons))
<dobey> RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends
<dobey> X11: ImportError("No module named 'Xlib'",)
<dobey> elopio, thomi: any ideas why that would happen, how to fix it?
<thomi> dobey: I probably need the whole stack trace to tell you
<dobey> thomi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9433150/
<elopio> dobey: do you have python3-xlib installed?
<dobey> elopio: not sure. it seems to have been installed on my trusty host when i did "apt-get install python3-autopilot" but i'm not sure if it got installed in the vivid qemu image
<dobey> or why it wouldn't have been installed
<elopio> dobey: it comes from recommends
<dobey> i guess autopkgtest isn't installing the recommends inside the qemu? :(
<dobey> runtime options are so annoying
<dobey> anyway, i seem to have an x/upstart/dbus session running for the tests now
<elopio> dobey: you would have to add: Restrictions: needs-recommends
<thomi> but you shouldn't need that
<thomi> I think?
<dobey> so hopefully it'll work this time around after adding a dep to debian/control
<elopio> dobey: I would add python3-xlib to debian/test/control
<dobey> ideally, yeah, i wouldn't need to add extra deps
<alesage> elopio, need some style guidance from you, find myself wanting to remove some of the assertions here, e.g. testing the title of the page, etc., for our sanity test--should I, or should I start a new test in our own repo which is less verbose?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_system_settings/tests/test_security.py#L204
<elopio> alesage, if you have time, it sounds better to clean up the uss test. But that could mean splitting the test, moving helpers around and maybe even adding QML test.
<alesage> elopio, ok I'll start a separate test :) ("adding a QML test" is what convinced me)
<elopio> If you won't have time to get all that by Thursday, then use our branch and file bugs.
<alesage> elopio, ack
<elopio> veebers: the merge should be alright now
<elopio> For some reason, the first run takes forever. We need a verbose option to see what's going on.
<elopio> Second time it's faster.
<veebers> elopio: sweet cheers, perhaps it's the packages being installed and the system getting setup which takes a while
<elopio> veebers, maybe. Take a look at the two // I had to add.
<elopio> That's because ubuntu-sanity-tests is not on the archive
<veebers> elopio: ah, does that mean that the command will work from wherever you run it?
<veebers> right
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9433286/
<dobey> well, that's progress i guess
<dobey> so now what is the problem
<elopio> veeber: I don't think so
<elopio> dobey: indeed.
<elopio> dobey: I've just found /use/share/autopkgtest/setup-commands/ubuntu-touch-session
<elopio> *usr
<elopio> You might find useful tricks there.
<dobey> elopio: what is that provided by?
<dobey> err
<dobey> it helps to not have typos :)
<elopio> :)
<dobey> bah, now it's apparently not wanting to actually run the tests at all
<dobey> oh there it goes
<dobey> ok, still failing for now. and need to go. i guess we'll have to run Xvfb manually rather than using xvfb-run, here
<dobey> will try i in the morning
<dobey> later :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-09
<ashtree> Hi, anyone know how to crate a none hybrid ,img
<ashtree> ill try a difrent chanel
<elopio> rhuddie: ping. Can you help me with the test output discussion that you had with jibel?
<elopio> or jibel if you are around.
<rhuddie> elopio, sure
<elopio> rhuddie: I see that the default autopilot output will print all he's requesting.
<elopio> do we need to do something other than printing the pyunit results?
<rhuddie> elopio, well what was discussed was, run-rate, pass-rate, duration of each test, and a list of failures (if i remember correctly)
<elopio> rhuddie: well, runtime is the only thing that this doesn't give us.
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9444367/
<rhuddie> elopio, I was also about to say a summary of the error, so that looks good
<rhuddie> elopio, does this tell you how many tests are expected to run?
<elopio> rhuddie: ok, so I'll do that task as it's easy from where I am.
<elopio> rhuddie: well, it tells us   the number of tests it ran.
<elopio> which should be the same. There is no reason for it to miss any.
<rhuddie> elopio, what was discussed was that if a test is aborted or a test suite terminates early, the run rate might be reported higher, because the remaining tests were not executed
<rhuddie> elopio, can we get that number from autopilot list command?
<elopio> rhuddie: we can. But I think it would be better to use the autopilot timeout command so all tests that run longer are reported as failures.
<rhuddie> elopio, well, main thing is to make sure the results are accurate :)
<dobey> never before have i had such a difficult time using xvfb :-/
<balloons> Letozaf_, doug5 buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :)
<elfy> hey Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, hey, howzit ?
<doug5> Letozaf_, balloons hello guys! how is it going?
<elfy> good thanks Letozaf_ - you?
<elfy> hi doug5
<Letozaf_> elfy, fine thanks
<Letozaf_> doug5, hi
 * balloons waves to all
<balloons> Just writing up some things and prepping for the demo tomorrow
 * elfy is glad he realised that was all voodoery before watching :p
<doug5> balloons, is mihir generally available here?
<balloons> doug5, generally yes, but he isn't around for a couple weeks at the moment
<balloons> I *think* anyway
<doug5> balloons, ok, I will try to contact him via email
<balloons> doug5, ahh yes, starting dec 7th he was/is away
<doug5> balloons, I found something strange: when we open the new event page with the bottom edge button sometimes the default calendar is not "personal"
<doug5> balloons, same is not true if we open the new event page with the standard button
<balloons> doug5, hmm.. I filed a bug about that once, and I believe it's now in the default test to prevent a regression
<balloons> it may have regressed. Let me find the bug
<balloons> doug5, found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1347841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347841 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Creating a new event preselects a random calendar" [Medium,Fix released]
<dobey> elopio: well, i got the autopilot tests running inside autopkgtest finally, without any weird display or unity8-dash issues
<dobey> elopio: unfortunately, qemu crashes while the tests are running
<balloons> dobey, what exactly are you up to?
<elopio> dobey: that sucks.
<dobey> balloons: trying to get autopilot tests running for click scope, in the autopkgtest infrastructure
<elopio> dobey: is it qemu's fault, or something weird we are doing in the test?
<balloons> hmm.. so you need unity8 then, and you are running it in qemu. Are you trying it in the emulator then I take it? could you run it in a desktop env instead?
<dobey> no, this is in qemu under xvfb
<dobey> elopio: i think just qemu being unstable afaict
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9446765/
<balloons> dobey, ahh, then the opposite question holds (running it in the emulator) :-)
<dobey> balloons: no, this is autopkgtest :)
<doug5> balloons, ok, I raised the point with mihir
<dobey> if it was in the emulator, i wouldn't need xvfb
<dobey> as mir would be running there
<balloons> dobey, right.. I'm curious though why you can't use it. I get it's autopkgtest, but hmm..
<dobey> balloons: why i can't use what?
<balloons> in theory you just want to test the click scope right? And for the moment actually that test makes the most sense in the phone env, or is this not the case?
<dobey> balloons: no. i don't think it makes sense to use the phone emulator here
<dobey> it'd be too slow, and would result in a vm running inside a vm
<balloons> ok, just sanity checking
<elopio> dobey: balloons: better on a vm during MPs. But the test class is ready to run in a phone or emulator.
<dobey> and qemu would probably still segfault
<elopio> balloons: we are forced to use qemu, right?
<elopio> I would prefer an lxc.
<balloons> "forced"? autopkgtest does support containers
<dobey> i would prefer not an lxc
<dobey> problem with lxc is that $HOME in the container is $HOME outside the container
<dkessel> good evening qua
<dobey> at least, without plenty of modification to make it otherwise
<dobey> which causes problems
<dkessel> +lity.
<balloons> good evening dkessel
<dobey> would be nice to run it in sbuild or something
<balloons> dobey, lxc is the recommended way to run.. That said, schroot and chroots also work, but aren't nearly as nice
<balloons> let me think.. there's also ssh, heh. You could use a cloud vm or something
<dobey> balloons: well, the way i need to run it is the same way that it is run in jenkins
<dobey> and jenkins is running with qemu
<balloons> tell jenkins to let you in on the secret!
<dobey> there's no secret
<dobey> the autopilot tests are not currently being run
<dobey> so qemu doesn't crash in that case
<dobey> running the autopilot tests results in a crash
<balloons> ahh.. well then
<doug5> balloons, I think that when this problem is gone, we should be ok
<balloons> doug5, that's awesome. you have an MP?
<doug5> balloons, should I create one even if the tests are failing?
<balloons> doug5, sure if you code you believe is complete
<balloons> you could even add a comment about it on the MP. I like to see MP's
<balloons> personally speaking :-)
<doug5> ok, I'll do
<dobey> elopio: might not be able to land this branch any time soon, thanks to qemu crashing, but might be able to use a little bit of what i learned from making those tests run, to perhapse get the autopilot tests more stable when being run directly for an MP in jenkins
<dobey> assuming those aren't also going through qemu
<elopio> dobey: yes, they are not qemu. but they have ubuntu-desktop installed which makes some other problems.
<elopio> dobey: that plan sounds good, of course.
<elopio> dobey: and maybe you can also do autopkg for ubuntucredentials, which should be more simple.
<elopio> ubuntuone-credentials I mean.
<elopio> dobey: we can tell jfunk to put pressure on somebody to get qemu fixed. Can you report a bug? and do you know who can work on that?
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> i don't see a crash report
<dobey> and i'm not sure if it's really qemu at fault or if it's autopilot or something else
<elopio> dobey: we can ask pitti for some help when he's back.
<dobey> sure
<dobey> i don't know that ubuntuone-credentials will be any simpler
<dobey> well, i mean it's not running unity8-dash of course
<dobey> but still
<doug5> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottom-edge-autopilot/+merge/244229
<balloons> doug5, thanks. Is this intended to merge into mihir's branch
<balloons> ?
<doug5> balloons, I don't know which is the standard normal flow in this case...I just took mihir's stuff and added the changes on top of that
<balloons> doug5, right it gets a bit more murky. I would change the proposal to merge into lp:~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottomEdge so it will cleanly show what you added
<balloons> make sense?
<doug5> how can I do that from launchpad? resubmit proposal?
<balloons> doug5, yes
<balloons> doug5, hmm, maybe not much cleaner eh? :-)
<balloons> doug5, ohh I see, mihir's branch is behind trunk
<balloons> makes sense
<doug5> balloons, :) I guess it's because I took master, then I merged
<balloons> yep yep
<doug5> yes exactly, his branch is not updated
<balloons> k, so I think it's all in his hands for the moment
<balloons> good work
<doug5> balloons, yes, I sent him an email; I think the problem is that one because I saw the issue by running manually the application, will see
<doug5> balloons, I have to go now, I'll come back as soon as I have news
<balloons> ahh right, understandable
<doug5> balloons, cheers
<balloons> doug5, cheers and thanks!
<dobey> elopio: hrmm, i think the ubuntuone-credentials ap tests need updated
<elopio> dobey: last time I ran them was like a month ago. And I haven't seen any changes since then.
<elopio> but I could be wrong.
<dobey> huh
<dobey> autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'NewAccount'.
<dobey> well it is apparently not finding the thing
<dobey> wonder why that is
<dobey> the component is definitely there
<elopio> dobey: is that running from the cmake task?
<dobey> elopio: no, this is running from autopkgtest inside qemu :)
<dobey> file:///usr/lib/Main.qml: File not found
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> that's probably not good :)
<dobey> why is it trying to load that file
<dobey> i see
<dobey> it's using the wrong include path for qmlscene
<nikjov> hello? :) Anyone there?
<nikjov> I would like to help you with writing autopilot tests? Since I'm still learning Python can anyone direct me how I can be usefull to you guys? :-)
<balloons> nikjov, hello
<nikjov> hi
<nikjov> how can I help?
<balloons> nikjov, might I recommend having a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html to get familiar with autopilot a bit. Then I can walk you through running some tests, and finally writing some tests for the core apps :-)
<nikjov> Great! :) Getting right on it, thanks. :)
<balloons> nikjov, in case I'm not around and you want to keep going, there is a walkthrough on the wiki that should help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase. If you've never used launchpad before see this page to get setup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad
<nikjov> ok that is great, I actually already have Launchpad set up I made an account but If I get stuck anywhere I will get by wiki to see if I can un-stuck myself :-)
<balloons> nikjov, dinner time for me, I'll be back later. Feel free to leave questions if you get them.
<Retrotime1987> Hello there
<balloons> howdy Retrotime1987
<nikjov> Great. Don't You worry. I would probably have questions.  It's the timezone issue but I'm going through the documentation.
<Retrotime1987> Hey can any of you be of assistance in the adding of my account to who we are and hardware sections i cannot figure it out
<balloons> Retrotime1987, what's not working for you?
 * balloons really does have to run
<balloons> bbl
<Retrotime1987> Adding myself to the who we are section
<Retrotime1987> I can't seem to find where to add myself
<balloons> Retrotime1987, ahh, if you login to the wiki, you simply edit the page
<Retrotime1987> Thanks
<Retrotime1987> ok where is the edit button?
<knome> Retrotime1987, top left. make sure you hard refresh (ctrl+shift+R in firefox for example) the page after logging in if it isn't visible
<Retrotime1987> welcome spineau
<spineau> thx Retrotime1987 :)
<Retrotime1987> no problem
<Retrotime1987> I seem to be having a problem with virtualbox and testdrive
<Retrotime1987> Virtualbox keeps complaining about this: ernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and rec
<Retrotime1987> y
<teward> Retrotime1987: that's probably better suited for a different channel, but have you run that command?
<teward> (with sudo if you aren't logged in as root)
<Retrotime1987> ok got it fixed
<Retrotime1987> thinking about it now i'll just test it on a spare old laptop
<Retrotime1987> should this beta say ubuntu gnome?
<Retrotime1987> and something about 14.10
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-10
<nikjov> balloons? Sorry to bother you but I am a bit stuck can you help me? Of course no rush just have some questions... :-)
<elfy> balloons: will be snoring about now I would think :)
<nikjov> hah I figured :-)
<nikjov> I just wanted to leave that here and hope that he reads it :)
<elfy> heh
<nikjov> maybe you can help me, elfy? :)
<elfy> sometimes he does :)
<elfy> nikjov: if it's anything to do with autopiloty stuff I'm afraid not
<nikjov> yes I'm afraid it is :D no worries
<nikjov> :)
<elfy> there is #ubuntu-autopilot as well
<nikjov> I know seems like I'm the only one there :D
<elfy> oh dear ...
<elfy> well that's all the help I can offer you offered :)
<nikjov> oh it will be fine no rush :) just checking in but thanks :) I'm new here so pardon me everybody if I sound a bit odd :)
<elfy> I'm old here - I usually sound a bit odd :)
<nikjov> well I'm still getting around ... thanks for the help :)
<elfy> yep - good to see people joiiniing in :)
<elfy> most people are helpful - even if it's only to say something so you don't think you're being ignored
<nikjov> oh no no no :) I would never think of it that way... I mean maybe they cannot answer me at the time :) glad that I can join and hopefully contribute :)
<nikjov> looking forward to learning and contributing :)
<elfy> :)
<dobey> is there any documentation like http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html but for clicks?
<dobey> nobody? :-/
<dobey> elopio: ^^ is there a doc describing autopkgtest for click packages?
<elopio> dobey: https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.click-tests.html
<dobey> elopio: hrmm. know how i can run adt-run on such a click?
<dobey> oh nevermind
<dobey> i see the newer version of autopkgtest has --click and --click-source options
<dobey> hmm, but we'd need to ship the tests inside the click for that, it seems
<elopio> dobey: balloons is your man for click and adt-run. I just know what I've read in his blog.
<dobey> ok
<alesage> elopio, charles asking for a template for an -autopilot package, what's a good example?
<elopio> alesage, the clock, reminders, parts of address book.
<charles> elopio, alesage, thanks
<alesage> elopio, those are all clicks though, aren't they?
<elopio> address book is not. But they are all python packages.
<alesage> elopio ok thx charles ^^
<charles> yep, looking at the debian/control for reminders-app-autopilot
<dobey> charles: for indicators? unity-scope-click might be a slightly better example. and if you want to try to run the autopilot tests under autopkgtest, you can look at my branch, but you'll probably end with the same issue it has (qemu being killed in the middle of the tests running)
<charles> dobey, are you tracking that down? what's killing qemu?
<dobey> not at the moment. i have no idea what's killin git
<dobey> but it keeps getting SIGTERM
<balloons> doug5, you about?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-11
<dkessel> good evening quality!
<Letozaf_> dkessel, o/
<dkessel> hey Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> :-)
<elfy> evening dkessel Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, good evening to you :-)
<elfy> and to you :)
<dkessel> balloons: there are no manual test cases for unity8 on the desktop on iso.qa.ubuntu.com - is any work in progress for that?
<dkessel> i cannot really do much in unity8-in-lxc though... bug 1391815 also happens there...
<ubot5> bug 1391815 in unity8-lxc (Ubuntu) "unity8 processes uses 100% cpu, desktop frozen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391815
<dkessel> is there a better channel to complain about that? ;)
<dkessel> that = unity8 bugs ;)
<elfy> dkessel: afaik there aren't any written specifically for unity 8
<dkessel> elfy: good evening. it looks like it may have been planned though: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/85326/testcases
<elfy> confusing me :(
<elfy> manual testcases tend to be packages :D
<dkessel> oh yeah... there is that live iso image for unity8... i guess that's why it's there
<elfy> and that's right - nothing there
<elfy> I asked a couple of weeks ago
<balloons> evening all
 * balloons is editing css
<elfy> hi balloons :)
 * balloons shudders
 * elfy isn't 
<elfy> who'd have guessed :D
<balloons> dkessel, #ubuntu-unity
<balloons> send'em love!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> dkessel, as far as manual tests, umm the "plan" is we'll get there. At the moment it is still a bit alpha, although today's image (if it would boot for me) should have windowing!
<dkessel> balloons: nice! too bad i won't see any of that :/
<dkessel> i also read that the plan is to have a "traditional desktop" experience, which is nice too. i was really afraid it was going to stay as phone-like as it is currently. but i understand there are probably very limited resources on this atm
<elfy> I think that the best thing to do with unity8 on a desktop is wait a bit :)
<elfy> I'd have a look but afaik - it doesn't like vbox at all
<balloons> it doesn't like vbox, so I run it via the lxc-container
<balloons> if you are on vivid you don't even need that, just install it and straight login
<elfy> balloons: yea - but on hardware I assume?
<balloons> dkessel, yes it should be a full desktop experience. The core apps prepped for this a little while back by adding things like keyboard shortcuts to the apps
<elfy> or not in xubuntu at least
<balloons> elfy, yes real hardware. Works on my laptop and desktop
<elfy> k
<balloons> the laptop is kind of cool due to touchscreen. I threw a video up of me booting it on my laptop
<elfy> heh
<elfy> touchscreen for elfy is somewhere over there with the flying pigs :D
<balloons> yea, I'm not a fan of it, but I had no choice with this one
<balloons> I'd prefer a nicer screen
<elfy> :)
<elfy> get Canonical to send me one and I'll test anything for them :p
<balloons> lol, I did buy this one. It was just a touchscreen only model. Runs ubuntu great though
<elfy> always good :)
<balloons> if it weren't for the cost of postage, I'd send it along
<balloons> then I'd have an excuse to get one without a touchscreen
<elfy> I can find that :p
<nikjov> balloons: Are you there? :)
<elfy> wb nikjov :)
<nikjov> thanks :)
<nikjov> thanks elfy :)
<elfy> :)
<balloons> nikjov, howdy
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello btw :-)
<balloons> did you see my comments about pep8?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, but I did not find any pep8 errors launching pep8 on my PC
<Letozaf_> balloons, I fixed some other errors
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope it's ok
<nikjov> hi balloons... I have setup everything and tried even to run some of the tests but they don't go through seems like ubuntuuitoolkit is making some issues even though I have it installed
<Letozaf_> balloons, otherwise let me know  I will fix
<balloons> nikjov, awesome. Did you install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot?
<balloons> might just want to install the metapackage, ubuntu-sdk if you haven't
<nikjov> let me see about ubuntu-sdk I think I might missed that one hold on
<nikjov> nope didn't get that one...I am a newbie obviously :-)
<balloons> nikjov, no worries, that should help things
<balloons> nikjov, just fyi each of the core apps might require a new package a two. It's a good idea to check the debian/control file to make sure you have everything
<balloons> I think you should be set for calculator
<balloons> Letozaf_, fingers crossed :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so are you itching to write any more tests? :-)
 * Letozaf_ crosses fingers
<nikjov> ballons: ok great. I will ping when installation is finished and will check control file :) Guys YOU ARE AWESOME! :-) I am so sorry to bother you like this I do really want to get independed ASAP
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes sure :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, docviewer could use some additional testing love ;-)
<nikjov> Letozaf I will do this one for calculator first just to get myself around and as time passes of course I would love to do more :-P
<elfy> nikjov: don't worry - I don't know anyone who'd not do what they can to help people - even that elfy guy
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, are there some bugs for the tests to be written ?
<nikjov> haha I heard about elfy that is some cool dude man
<elfy> lol :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, I have a merge that fixes the layout, but I believe there's some features you could look to see if tests could be added for. The test suite is really basic atm. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-docviewer-app/update-ap-layout/+merge/244314
 * Letozaf_ is looking
<balloons> Letozaf_, for instance, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1400877 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1400852
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400877 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: PDF "Go to page" dialog" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400852 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot: open_pdf_file test requires refactoring" [Undecided,Triaged]
<balloons> "even that elfy guy".. yep, I think that's correct
<nikjov> balloons be right back need to restart
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will work on Docviewer app as you indicated
<Letozaf_> balloons, I suppose your mp will be merged soon right?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea it should land soon
<balloons> Letozaf_, heh, it's merged actually
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw it was just merged
<nikjov> balloons?
<Letozaf_> LOL
<nikjov> letozaf_
<nikjov> Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> nikjov, o/
<nikjov> have issues still with modules
<balloons> nikjov, hehe, still here
<balloons> ok, so have you been able to run the tests yet?
<balloons> that's the first step of course :-)
<nikjov> balloons nope it pops out AtributeError
<nikjov> of course but I got stuck pretty bad :/
<nikjov> it says that class CalculatorException (ubuntuuitoolkit.ToolkitException): has no atribute 'ToolkitException'
<nikjov> even tho I have ubuntuuitoolkit several times checked
<balloons> nikjov, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot?
<nikjov> checked I have the latest version ballons :)
<nikjov> Reading state information... Done ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot is already the newest version.
<balloons> nikjov, can you paste the full log on paste.ubuntu.com?
<nikjov> of course balloons sorry to bother you so much :-)
<nikjov> balloons http://paste.ubuntu.com/9480885/
<nikjov> balloons
<nikjov> I also tried just importing them so I check if the issue persist
<nikjov> but nothing it came through just have issues when I go here
<balloons> nikjov, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nikjov> Ubuntu 14.04
<balloons> nikjov, ahh you need a ppa for autopilot then, and the version of the toolkit is old also
<balloons> hmmm
<nikjov> oh and I planned to go for 14.10
<nikjov> few days ago and now it seems like pretty good idea
<balloons> nikjov, yea running an LTS is useful so I don't want to put you off from it, but for testing stuff we generally run the development version of ubuntu even :-) However, 14.10 should work fine for this
<balloons> nikjov, that said, I think we can update you via ppa. Let's try
<balloons> nikjov, try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<nikjov> let's try hold on :-)
<balloons> for autopilot, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:autopilot/1.5
<nikjov> yes I did that just a few seconds ago
<nikjov> just that let me try now just with autopilot ppa
<balloons> cool, try dist-upgrading and installing everying again to make sure it's all up to date
<balloons> then it should work :-)
<nikjov> nope, distro upgradin it is :-)
<dkessel> balloons: so today's unity8 live image won't boot for you? I can confirm that. Real hardware here.
<balloons> dkessel, I haven't tried real hw
<dkessel> balloons: but you also get that nothing happens at all? Only a blinking cursor I a test terminal and nothing else?
<balloons> dkessel, no I can't get through the login
<balloons> but that's normal in a vm ;-)
<balloons> on real hw, not the live image, I get stuck on the setup
<dkessel> hmm
<balloons> I've mostly been haggling CSS, so I've not played too much
<balloons> nikjov, any closer?
<nikjov> still updating :-) if you are there I will ping you w/e the outcome is :-) but if it doesn't work I will install 14.10
<nikjov> hopefully it does the trick but man I'm so sorry about all this, still in the learning proccess :/
<nikjov> balloons?
<nikjov> BINGO!!! We got it to work, balloons thank you :-) now let me try to run some tests
<balloons> nikjov, awesome!
<nikjov> just one minor question... probably this is stupid one but when it says that all tests (33 of them as it listed) failed it is bad right? Proccess was killed with return code of 255 if you can clarify that code please? :-) Thank you a lot... :-)
<balloons> nikjov, paste?
<balloons> nikjov, yes they should all pass
<nikjov> hold on
<nikjov> balloons? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481354/
<balloons> nikjov, interesting
<balloons> nikjov, if you cd /home/jovanovic/Projects/ubuntu_calculator_app/
<nikjov> ok
<balloons> qmlscene ubuntu-calculator-app.qml
<balloons> does the app appear?
<balloons> how did you run this btw?
<nikjov> I run this as regular user not as superuser seemed logic am I doing it wrong?
<balloons> yes regular user. I meant, what command did you run?
<nikjov> autopilot3 run -v ubuntu_calculator_app
<nikjov> from the tests/autopilot
<balloons> yep, that's correct
<balloons> so does qmlscene /home/jovanovic/Projects/ubuntu_calculator_app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml work?
<nikjov> nope
<balloons> he app is failing to launch
<balloons> ahh yep, you need to fix the reason it won't launch
<nikjov> I will try this on my own I wont bother you anymore today if that's ok with you?
<balloons> nikjov, do you have all depends.. let's see?
<balloons> sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<nikjov> give me a sec :)
<balloons> I got that from the debian/control file
<nikjov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9481442/
<balloons> nikjov, :-( looks correct
<balloons> running the app via qmlscene should just work
<balloons> you could try with utopic or higher if you wish
<nikjov> ok I have a propositon for you :-)
<nikjov> yes
<balloons> or try another app..
<balloons> lol, sure. I think you know everything you need to know to get it running now
<nikjov> that was the proposition to have clean install of development version or utopic
<balloons> yep, whichever suits your fancy
<balloons> I'm always running the devel version
<balloons> alrighty, gl then and let me know. Once this is all sorted, the test writing will be easy, hah!
<balloons> good night nikjov !
<nikjov> well since I'm new... hehe :-)
<nikjov> good night balloons btw ubuntu was my first distro EVER! :-)
<nikjov> and I will try this and I will let you know :-)
<nikjov> Cheers!
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-12
<dobey> pitti: still around?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am having problems with docviewer, I tried building it but cannot run autopilot test, how does it have to be built ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried from the root directory and form a build directory but does not work :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, the README file does not say how to
<Letozaf_> balloons, and also if I try to install ubuntu-docviewer-app I get a weired error
<balloons> Letozaf_, I believe I built it using the standard cmake, make
<balloons> what doesn't work?
<balloons> it won't launch alone; it needs a file to be passed
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I tried that and it builds
<Letozaf_> balloons, but if I run autopilot tests they fail
<balloons> weird.. with the latest trunk? they should work. Check and make sure you have the proper depends also
<Letozaf_> balloons, I installed libpoppler-qt5-dev as the README file says...
<balloons> Letozaf_, mmm, what's the log show?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will paste it, just a minute...
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9493718/
<dobey> who's one board for the coup against manual testing?
<dobey> s/one/on/
<balloons> Letozaf_, see the "     import com.ubuntu.fileqmlplugin 1.0 " failure?
 * Letozaf_ is looking
<balloons> dobey, cho cho
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes found it
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you install qtdeclarative5-poppler-qml-plugin?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check again
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it says it's already installed
<balloons> I believe  file-qml-plugin should be in-tree now
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can always build it with qtcreator
 * Letozaf_ is tryin
<Letozaf_> trying
<balloons> looks like I built it that way
<Letozaf_> balloons,
<Letozaf_>  File "/home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-docviewer-app/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_docviewer_app/tests/__init__.py", line 65, in setUp
<Letozaf_>     'qml', self.qml)
<Letozaf_>   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/posixpath.py", line 82, in join
<Letozaf_>     path += b
<Letozaf_> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +=: 'NoneType' and 'str'
<Letozaf_> :(
 * Letozaf_ is looking at the code
<balloons> eh?
<balloons> Letozaf_, branching the code, opening the branch into the sdk and building it works. Then I run the autopilot tests as desired. It all works for me
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try doing everything all over again, just in case
<balloons> Letozaf_, I just did it quickly and it worked fine, but ;-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I have to run, ping if you get it working or not :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
 * balloons crosses fingers
 * Letozaf_ too
<balloons> gl and happy weekend to you
<Letozaf_> balloons, happy week end to you too
<Letozaf_> balloons, it does not work for me, I get two warnings when building in qtcreator:
<Letozaf_> /home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-docviewer-app/src/plugin/poppler-qml-plugin/pdfModel.cpp:44: warning: unused parameter 'parent' [-Wunused-parameter]
<Letozaf_>  int PdfModel::rowCount(const QModelIndex & parent) const
<Letozaf_>                                             ^
<Letozaf_> balloons, and:
<Letozaf_> /home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-docviewer-app/src/plugin/poppler-qml-plugin/pageImageProvider.cpp:32: warning: unused parameter 'size' [-Wunused-parameter]
<Letozaf_>  QImage PageImageProvider::requestImage(const QString & id, QSize * size, const QSize & requestedSize)
<Letozaf_>                                                                     ^
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-13
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<Letozaf_> balloons, don't ask me why but this afternoon building docviewer and running autopilot tests works :O
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe it was after the apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade !! not sure
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-07
<balloons> flocculant, wxl, thanks for adding tasks over the weekend
<flocculant> welcome :)
<balloons> flocculant, so I added bitesize tag to all the bugs I thought were easy, and in general tried to clean up the qatracker bugs
<balloons> I want to make sure there's tasks ready to go if we get interest. I very much hope we do
<flocculant> balloons: yep - thanks :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-08
<balloons> flocculant, do you think you could add more qatracker tasks today? We've had some students setup an environment successfully, so they are ready to try fixing things
<balloons> tsimonq2, how about you? Got any other pet peeves for the tracker? I added you as mentor for the bug you filed
<flocculant> balloons: if I get time, though tbh - none of the few I added have seen much action so not sure if adding more will do more than dilute what exists
<flocculant> and I would actually like to see them moving before adding anything else
<flocculant> balloons: or did you mean tracker fixing things?
<balloons> flocculant, I had to add a couple this morning.. I'm talking about qatracker development itself
<balloons> they were all being worked
<flocculant> I thought so once I'd brewed a cuppa
<flocculant> the trouble is I really don't want to end up as a mentor on them.
<flocculant> balloons: I'll see if I can add some later
<balloons> flocculant, feel free to add me or point them out afterwards. I just want to make sure what you want fixed is in there. I can mentor them
<balloons> (though I'd add you to so you can comment as it happens )
<flocculant> yea - I don't mind being listed as a mentor to check things are going the right way - but as we discussed - rather pointless anyone asking me a coding question - I'd just giggle inanely :p
<balloons> yep.. I'm there for that bit, no worries
<flocculant> balloons: commented on the color fixed bugs on the tracker :)
<flocculant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1510939/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510939 in Ubuntu QA Website "Bug colours" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> I filed that one as a task
<flocculant> balloons: yep I saw that - as far as I can tell that is the only tracker task so far - am I right?
<balloons> flocculant, https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/?sp-order=-modified&sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-page=1&sp-search=qatracker
<flocculant> ahah - searched for tracker :p
<flocculant> balloons: ok - so only one bug that I know about there - cool, didn't want to dupe anything
<balloons> yep. just make sure you use that 'qatrackter' tag so it's easy to keep track with a simple search like that
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6688262290669568/ - do the mentor magic too ;)
<flocculant> dkessel: are you still doing anything with bug 1366581? we could add it to the google code thing
<ubot5> bug 1366581 in Ubuntu QA Website "Testcase Report page enhancements" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366581
<flocculant> balloons: oh meh - getting confused linking gci in here now :(
<balloons> heh, indeed
<balloons> published
<flocculant> we can see what Daniel says re ^^ and add that perhaps
 * teward throws /dev/null at balloons
<flocculant> pffft
<flocculant> you should at least throw drawing pins ...
<flocculant> evening teward :)
<teward> flocculant: flashbangs are more effective but meh
<balloons> flocculant, ack
<flocculant> teward: see - even balloons agrees with me :D
<balloons> just no pins please
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> balloons: there is some code at Daniel's branch - maybe someone could grab that and carry it forward - just don't know where it stands, his last commit was2015-01-14
<balloons> flocculant, if we post it, most certainly we should mention the branch then I htink
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> balloons: he's been rather busy in r/l lately, so if we don't get any sort of ack from him by tomorrow I guess we should just move on it - don't imagine it being an issue with him
<balloons> yes, I agree. He won't be upset by it
<veebers> balloons: ping, are you around?
<balloons> veebers, hello
<veebers> hey hows things?
<balloons> GCI is in full swing
<balloons> crazy crazy :-)
<veebers> awesome :-)
<flocculant> balloons: should be SSOA - Single Sign On Almost :p
<balloons> flocculant, indeed! I'm just glad the fix was simple enough. A single url will do it
<balloons> flocculant, I'm curious if we could have the tracker display a nice message for that
<balloons> sounds like a task!
<flocculant> I Commented on pleia2's bug :)
<flocculant> balloons: just got to be added to Notice Board perhaps?
<flocculant> eg Notice Board ... Login via launchpad if you have not done so above Welcome to the ISO tracker or something
<balloons> flocculant, ohh excellent, thank you
<balloons> flocculant, we could spam more things on the notice board. I think the error it shows should just be, please click on this link to make a launchpad account!
<flocculant> I guess that's better
 * balloons goes to update the notice board
<flocculant>  Oops!  The resource you tried to access doesn't exist. This can happen because of an invalid link or because of a bug.
<flocculant> taht perhaps
<flocculant> on the other hand - does that error ONLY show up for this issue? if that's a mmm no idea we should leave it alone :D
<flocculant> anyway - for the students I added that to their guide page - so new people turning up should do both before anything else hopefully
<balloons> flocculant, check out iso.qa.ubuntu.com now. look ok?
<flocculant> balloons: that looks sufficient
<flocculant> yea - I had :)
<flocculant> you might want to Ubuntu ubuntu being as how they pay you :D
<flocculant> I can get away with ubuntu and Xubuntu :D
<balloons> I never capitalize.. but thank you, I will fix it
<balloons> I will say one thing.. 'an Ubuntu' blows my mind
<flocculant> I wouldn't say an Ubuntu :)
<flocculant> doesn't sound like it starts with a vowel - don't use an :p
<tsimonq2> balloons: API documentation would be awesome
<tsimonq2> balloons: Update the (freaking) documentation on how to contribute
<tsimonq2> balloons: Arch filter
<balloons> tsimonq2, api documentation for?
<balloons> ohh, ohh.. you are listing things for the tracker I guess
<tsimonq2> the QA tracker API
<tsimonq2> yep
<balloons> file bugs / make tasks for those things
<balloons> I will help mentor
 * tsimonq2 didn't get the perent form signed yet, getting it signed tonight
<tsimonq2> *parent
<tsimonq2> balloons: but I will look at it anyways
<tsimonq2> balloons: maybe a challenge to get to #1 here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers
<tsimonq2> 2nd place and gaining :P
<balloons> tsimonq2, ROFL.. Ohh, just on the current milestone
<balloons> well, that's much more possible I guess
<tsimonq2> (having a little friendly competition with flocculant and ianorlin, all fun and games XD)
<flocculant> balloons: umm - got a moment in pm?
<tsimonq2> (not our focus, but I "challenged" them)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: haha - cards are stacked against you - I can delete your test results :D
<tsimonq2> sorry flocculant for the ping
<tsimonq2> oh?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: no worries :p
<tsimonq2> cheater! :P XD
<flocculant> tsimonq2: heh
 * tsimonq2 jokingly slugs flocculant on the arm
<flocculant> balloons: got one of those issues I alluded to yesterday re mentor channel :(
<balloons> pm's then?
<flocculant> best had I think
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-09
<veebers> pitti: Hi, are you around perchance? :-)
<pitti> hey veebers, how are you?
<veebers> I'm well thanks pitti, and how are you?
<pitti> veebers: quite fine indeed! I've visited didrocks for a few days, returning back from Lyon today
<veebers> pitti: oh nice, sounds like awesome fun :-)
<veebers> pitti: are you able to ack packaging changes in an MP to release?
<pitti> veebers: it was, and loots of walking :)
<pitti> veebers: yes, I am
<veebers> pitti: what's the weather like over there at the moment?
<pitti> veebers: a bit like spring indeed, sunny and ~ 10 degrees, very nice
<pitti> veebers: we already have snow in .de
<pitti> veebers: what's the URL of the MP?
<veebers> pitti: sweet, would you be able to help me out and ack a very minor change for me? I got ahead of myself and merged it to trunk but want to ack it before release from silo: https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/+merge/279219
<veebers> doesn't sound _too_ cold :-)
<pitti> veebers: followed up -- does that do?
 * veebers looks
<veebers> pitti: yep, looks good to me, thanks for that :-)
<pitti> veebers: no worries, that was trivial
<veebers> pitti: are you having an end of year break at all?
<pitti> veebers: yes, of course, starting around Dec 20
<pitti> veebers: when do you start?
<veebers> pitti: nice, I hope you have a great time off
<veebers> pitti: the 11th is my last day until the 4th or 5th (will need to double check)
<pitti> veebers: thanks! you too! looking forward to spending some time with family and friends
<pitti> veebers: oh, that's a long holiday, nice :)
<veebers> heh yep, need to use up my leave or lose it :-P
<Prabal> hi amjjawad
<Prabal> can anyone help me
<dkessel> oh, i got pinged yesterday
<dkessel> flocculant: no news from me, feel free to add bug 1366581 to the google code thing
<ubot5> bug 1366581 in Ubuntu QA Website "Testcase Report page enhancements" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366581
<dkessel> why did i not get a notification about the new comment
<dkessel> un-assigned me and linked my WIP branch
<flocculant> dkessel: ack :)
<flocculant> balloons: I'll try and get that up later
<balloons> k, ty
<xnox> is there a proxy to access internet out of autopkgtest
<flocculant> balloons: - so action buttons is so people can click critical and it adds it to test result, same for bug
<balloons> flocculant, could you seperate that as a seperate task? it's confusing even for me
<flocculant> balloons: well
<flocculant> how about remove it and see if the first gets done?
<flocculant> because if someone picked it tomorrow and the task is add buttons to the table - they'll be "what table?"
<balloons> done, I edited it out
<balloons> it will take some communication either way. But I suppose a picture of what you want would help everyone actually. .me too :-)
<balloons> perhaps an old knome mockup?
<flocculant> he might  have one
<flocculant> given we want a table, maybe a google doc mockup ?
<flocculant> I can do that - anything arty and I'm really not the person for it :p
<flocculant> balloons: that user came through in the end btw - just approved it
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-10
<flocculant> balloons: maybe someone could add finishing jenkins for flavours as a task?
<flocculant> not seen Max nor heard anything about this for ages
<Prabal> hi ! Nicholas Skaggs
<Prabal> hi amjjawad
<Sharat> Hello, amjjawad, I am a participant of GCI 2015
<Sharat> Please check my project at www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Sharat/About
<Sharat> Sorry, check my project at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sharat/About#preview . The above link is invalid
<balloons> flocculant, I removed myself from many of your tasks. I'm just on way too many to keep up. I can still see them, but no more emails
<flocculant> that's fine :)
<balloons> However, I noticed they are begineer tasks. Students are limited to only doing 2 of those. It might be useful to have some non-beginner xubuntu tasks if you wish
<flocculant> not really got anything tbh
<flocculant> balloons: did you catch my early morning (UK) ping?
<balloons> probably not. My IRC has been dropping
<flocculant> <flocculant> balloons: maybe someone could add finishing jenkins for flavours as a task?
<flocculant> <flocculant> not seen Max nor heard anything about this for ages
<balloons> ahh, well, we could have tasks around enhancing the autopilot test suite, certainly
<balloons> what else needs finished on the implementation side? Tracker integration?
<flocculant> not quite what I had in mind
<balloons> if so, that's another task
<flocculant> but as far as I know - jenkins for flavours is dead in the water
<wxl> is EVERYONE having plymouth issues on install?
<flocculant> I think so wxl
<flocculant> though when I actually run live for ubuntu and you I didn't see text during boot, with xubuntu text showed
<flocculant> however - on an install updates hated plymouth
<wxl> flocculant: so you guys are, obviously. i've heard kubuntu muttering about it and it affects us, too. my assumption is it's affecting ubuntu, too
<wxl> well, i hope it does
<flocculant> bug 1524937
<ubot5> bug 1524937 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Install plymouth-themes missing xubuntu-text.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524937
<flocculant> wxl: I was talking about it with didrocks earlier - he's going to look tomorrow
<wxl> flocculant: oh is mr. ubuntu make one of your guys?
<flocculant> nope
<flocculant> I'll do a quick ubuntu vm install see if I see the same problem there and add note to the bug
<wxl> ko thx
<wxl> there's lots of dupes to be marked :/
<flocculant> of this?
<wxl> yeah
<balloons> there's a new plymouth
<flocculant> balloons: yea
<flocculant> I was waiting to see it arrive in daily before I checked - I saw talk of it in -desktop
<flocculant> wxl: where are the dupes? not in plymouth it seems
<flocculant> meh
<flocculant> ubuntu won't install in my standard 8Gb vbox drive anymore
<balloons> ohh really? size?
<flocculant> yea - wants 8.6Gb :(
<flocculant> will need a new random drive
<balloons> nice. That's new
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> wxl: don't see it with ubuntu
<flocculant> but
<flocculant> it might have built prior to plymouth update perhaps
<flocculant> wxl: are you seeing similar to The plugin xubuntu-text.so is missing then? if you are could you comment on the bug I linked above before the morning and I point didrocks at it
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-11
<hggdh> so... Alberto is at it again. One idea, no proposal
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-12
<flocculant> hggdh: no comment that's channel good ...
<hggdh> flocculant: heh
<flocculant> tsimonq2: there are a bunch of students who think one iso test works for all - I am quite hard about those - while I see you as mentor for Xubuntu things, please allow me to either approve or not any Xubuntu task  :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I apologize. Go ahead. :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: it's about making sure you read the whole comments dude, wasted time on the last one ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: sorry
<flocculant> you go ahead, but just like bugs - read the whole thing :)
<tsimonq2> got it
<tsimonq2> flocculant: thanks :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: really - no need for sorry :)
<flocculant> I might be blunt as a brick, I am always happy to tell people which side of the brick they didn't read, ask balloons :D
<flocculant> I care not who gets the blunt edge as long as they only get it once :;)
<flocculant> teward got some once too ...
<flocculant> and elfy
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ok :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: BTW, I'm coming for you XD http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers
<tsimonq2> (joking around of course)
<dsmythies> I have a question about the hardware page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<dsmythies> this command does not work for me:
<dsmythies> hardinfo -ram devices.so | sed '/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/,/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/d' | gist-paste | clipit -c
<dsmythies> Hoowever, this works fine:
<dsmythies> hardinfo -ram devices.so | sed '/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/,/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/d' | gist-paste
<dsmythies> So I do not understand the clipit -c part.
<dsmythies> i.e. why bother installing the package and adding that part at the end.
<dsmythies> Oh, this might be relevant: My computer is server edition, no gui.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-13
<flocculant> tsimonq2: not really sure why bug 1523260
<ubot5> bug 1523260 in Ubuntu QA Website "Top 100 Ranking" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523260
<flocculant> all that's going to happen is a long list of people who've tested once
<teward> dsmythies: you discovered what I learned a while ago.  Just use the one without the clipit command.
<teward> (from your statements yesterday)
<dsmythies> teward: Yes, but it is not obvious, and took me quite some time to figure out. So I am asking if it O.K. to go ahead and edit the wiki page to delete the clipit stuff, as it makes no sense to have it there.
<dsmythies> teward: I think I'll go ahead and edit the page, since it is so simple to revert in the event of opposition anyhow.
<dsmythies> flocculant: Why would the top 100 off all time be a big list of of people who have only tested once? I don't know, but doubt that it would get to the one time level at all. Currently number 20 is at 706. (feel free to ignore my comment, as I am not a regular here anyhow.)
<flocculant> dsmythies: oh - never actually saw that top 20 thing
<flocculant> thought it was about padding out the rest of it
<flocculant> even so - can't see the point in having it :)
<dsmythies> me neither, I was just saying is all.
<flocculant> thanks - that'll be thing I learnt today :p
<teward> dsmythies: you may want to add "In the event this command does not work, consider using this one instead: {same command minus clipit}"
<teward> rather than outright removing it
<teward> because there are those of us who QA test the point release ISOs :P
<teward> me specifically since I spin up VMs based off the point release ISOs and a template
<teward> :)
<teward> dsmythies: but yes, it's not obvious, i actually beat my head against it for an hour when i was QA-testing the 15.10 ISOs
<dsmythies> teward: So, you are saying the clipit stuff works for you? So, my issue is because I am using server edition with no GUI? Does it also mean I sent a bunch of stuff to that git site without even knowing that I did? (including several times while attempting to figure out what was going on).
<teward> dsmythies: I used an Lubuntu 15.10 ISO last to test it, and clipit failed.  Ubuntu 14.04 ISO worked with clipit
<teward> though given my test env. is a VMware virtual machine... irrelevance has its usefulness
<teward> dsmythies: usually i just ignore the clipit part, get the link myself
<teward> and type it into my host machine's browser
<teward> but consider that you're also going to face this issue on other cases: people generating specific environments for latest-dev-release testing so there's adaptivity needed in the commands
<teward> hence why i suggested having both sets of commands present
<dsmythies> teward: O.K. thanks for the explaination. Myself, I prefer a lowest common denominator approrach. i.e. an example command line that one  knows will work in all situations. Regardless, I made an edit attempt. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
#ubuntu-quality 2016-12-12
<seanw> Hello.  Is there a size limit on the artifacts.tar file produced by autopkgtest.ubuntu.com?
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: is anybody else getting DNSSEC validation failures on the archive?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-12-13
<jorgelis> Hello!!
#ubuntu-quality 2016-12-15
<flocculant> bdmurray: I posted a thread on the qa mailing list today with some statements and one question - needless to say I'm getting lots of nothing to do with the question responses - it is the internet. If you see the thread and know the answer I'll send you an ethercookie :)
<bdmurray> flocculant: Yes, eventually but it seems like something that might be worth SRU'ing.  I'd talk to jsalisbury in #ubuntu-kernel
<flocculant> bdmurray: ack - I assume that's the answer to my only real question there?
<bdmurray> flocculant: that's the answer to will it eventually get fixed
<flocculant> bdmurray: yep - that was my assumption - just wanted to check - at some point I will talk in #u-kernel then. This is for you as promised https://pics.onsizzle.com/best-cookie-ever-oa-420045.png
<bdmurray> heh
#ubuntu-quality 2016-12-16
<nuclearbob> cyphermox or xnox: in the past few days ubiquity tests have been failing because the GTK_MODULES environment variable isn't populated. Is that something I should file a bug for, or do the tests need to be updated to work around that?
<xnox> nuclearbob, i removed GTK_MODULES environemtn variable as overlays-scrollsbars has not been used that for many releases now
<xnox> it's intentional change
<nuclearbob> xnox: okay, thanks, I can update the tests to reflect that
<xnox> nuclearbob, thank you!
<nuclearbob> xnox: so it turns out the problem is in bin/ubiquity-wrapper, since it tried to append to GTK_MODULES if it's launched with --autopilot. Should I remove the two remaining GTK_MODULES references in the code, or have them create the variable if it doesn't exist?
<nuclearbob> xnox: I've got a branch that removes the remaining references. If I make that in a running image, I can launch ubiquity via dbus again. I'm working on figuring out if there's a better way to test it, since dbus launches from /usr/bin/autopilot, so it's using what's rolled into the image
<nuclearbob> xnox: it's here if you can take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubiquity/no-gtk-modules/+merge/313473
#ubuntu-quality 2017-12-17
<_andre669> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DID YOU GUYS KNOW TODAY WAS NIGGERS DAY?? SAY HI TO YOUR FAVORITY NIGGER IN #FREENODE!! quicktalkeh676te.onionvsunbnr: tai271828 alai veebers Kamilion czchen meetingology hggdh bladernr sgclark inara yofel ubuntulog2 micahg pleia2 mallen jibel DalekSec sbeattie ubot5` el toddy chihchun_afk
<_andre669> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DID YOU GUYS KNOW TODAY WAS NIGGERS DAY?? SAY HI TO YOUR FAVORITY NIGGER IN #FREENODE!! quicktalkeh676te.onionwwhnefze: wxl jose cyphermox inara mapreri StanleyHsiao slickymaster mcs_ ubot9 Noskcaj czchen ahayzen rbasak pleia2 vtapia vila bashfulrobot mallen teward jibel flexiondotorg sbeattie mwhudson bdmurray sgclark Spydar007 queuebot balloons tsimonq2 ubuntulog2 a
